# 2.5 Motor Mounts



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

We are going to be kicking these off here very shortly. In the mean time we want to see what the true market interest is. From cross referencing part numbers it seems the trans mounts are all the same between the range of MKV chassis cars. VW unfortunately did not bless us with a cross compatible engine mount so we will have to make a new one. 
Take a look at the difference in the motor mounts between an FSI and a 2.5.
















Heres a reminder of what our other mounts look like. 








Lets get some feedback going!


_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 3:10 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

"build it, and they will come!" and buy them


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

want


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i am planning on buying mounts..
i was looking at vf-eng..
but if yours are the same, done around jan and equal or lower price... of course i'll get them!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

I'm in love. I can't wait for these to come out. If you need a tester let me know. One of your dealers are no joke 5 mins from my house. I've been very happy with your products so far and plan to replace the other guys trans mount with yours as well. That mount just looks so clean and perfect. Keep up the good work!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

do want


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

100% without a doubt i will buy once they are all available! i have the BFI inserts but would like complete mounts! let me know when i can order those! they look beautiful! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (TylerO28)*

I said I was done modding the MKV, but if you make these I will buy them.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (ENRGZR)*

id deff buy them


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (TNKD)*

Ready to place an order as soon as they are out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

Now will you guys be making the trans and motor mounts?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

Sign me up


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (vw93to85)*

Count me in


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

yeah i thought i was done modding but.. all this cool stuff is in development and coming out. Count ME IN! :-D


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm in too. I thought there was some complication with the 2.5L mount (hydraulics) that was going to postpone production for a while - this is great news.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

What are the potential side affects of installing your future mount. Would there be increased road noise and cabin vibration on hard acceleration?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_What are the potential side affects of installing your future mount. Would there be increased road noise and cabin vibration on hard acceleration?

At idle there will be a bit more vibration but once your driving its gone.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Now will you guys be making the trans and motor mounts?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (vw93to85)*

Per ETKA the trans mount is the same, obviously we will test fit for certainty. Assuming that's correct, the only thing needed to make a full 2.5 specific set of mounts is the engine mount pictured above.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

Sweet. I was just wondering because I didn't see the trans mount listed for the 2.5 on your website. If it's out yet.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (vw93to85)*

We will need to test fit it before announcing it as a definite upgrade. PNs are the same so it should be correct, should just isnt good enough though


----------



## .:Rabbit Turbo (May 25, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

I'm in! I have had VF's dogbone almost from the beginning. Since these engines seem to flop up and down, I have been waiting for these mounts and nobody has stepped up yet! 
Waiting for the release!


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (.:Rabbit Turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Rabbit Turbo* »_I'm in! I have had VF's dogbone almost from the beginning. Since these engines seem to flop up and down, I have been waiting for these mounts and nobody has stepped up yet! 
Waiting for the release!

x2
The limp engine / trans mounts are the one thing that keep the 2.5 from being a truly enjoyable car to drive. Fix that and I'm in.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

BFI was suggesting that their 2.5L passenger side mount would be in the $300-$350 range. Comments on that from BSH?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

interested in both trans and motor mounts for my rabbit


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

This might be the 1st mod where I'm actually saving the money to buy it before it's even out yet. I can't wait much longer.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (vw93to85)*


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so the wife wants to go out to Phoenix again shortly for a weekend, any chance I can volunteer my car in about 3 weeks for test fitting


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

These would be nice.


----------



## Corruptkid (Feb 19, 2007)

count me in


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Corruptkid)*

We are making models of the needed part to get a true idea of what it will cost to produce. From there we will let everyone know an accurate depiction of price and keep going from there. Its going to cost what it will cost and obviously we want to sell them to you so we will do what we do and keep cost down as much as humanly possible. If its to much, that will be the only reason not to make them. Otherwise, no issue


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Update?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Update?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Nothing new to report, just staring at the stock mount funny hoping it will do a trick


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Fingers crossed I'll have these on my Christmas list. I'll mostly be buying them for myself for Christmas though.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Done yet?


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Saw this thread a couple of days ago. Can't wait for our mounts!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4635952


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NORVADUB)*

Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas are motor mounts.

Thank you.
Kenny


----------



## Chaydz_G (Nov 9, 2008)

so the tranny mounts on the 2.5 and 2.0 are the same??
tranny mounts will work on my 09 bunny??
COOL


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Chaydz_G)*

I'm interested.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Chaydz_G)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chaydz_G* »_so the tranny mounts on the 2.5 and 2.0 are the same??
tranny mounts will work on my 09 bunny??
COOL

Only the Transmisson INSERT is 2.0t = 2.5L compatible


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doqFastlane* »_
Only the Transmisson INSERT is 2.0t = 2.5L compatible 

Thats correct. The crazy engine mount is where the difference lies. We are are exploring different production methods to try and keep this thing reasonably priced. With a part like this, durability is the most important factor simply for safety reasons so we arent taking it lightly.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
Thats correct. The crazy engine mount is where the difference lies. We are are exploring different production methods to try and keep this thing reasonably priced. With a part like this, durability is the most important factor simply for safety reasons so we arent taking it lightly. 

This is what I like to hear and expected nothing less from you guys let me know when you need another test subject. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

if you make, ill buy.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

me would buy too.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

i will continue to bump this until it's in my car.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*

X2


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I'd much rather upgrade this rather than getting another stock one. I have a stage 1 dogbone insert and stage 1 trans insert.... which I think killed my engine mount quicker. Make this happen guys! ....please?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

@ R3
like ur site. do u do the coding and design yourself ? 
im currently going to Art Ins. for WEB







so much to learn...


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: (ender619)*

Thanks







Yeah I do design and programming


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

kind of topic related.
i just installed the stage 2 BFI tranny insert, and i have the neuspeed torque mount insert and the bsh pendulum mount on the mail (may be monday...)
and WOW, what a difference.
it was a pain to install... took me about 2 hours, but what a difference!!! the car DOES shake a lot more, and in first gear you can feel a lot of vibes, but as soon as you take oof, everything is kind of normal.
a definite recommendation to everyone, with my eyes closed.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
With a part like this, *durability* is the most important factor simply for safety reasons so we arent taking it lightly. 


*This* right here is why I will continue to buy products from you guys! My friend Colin in AZ recommended you guys to me when I first got my car. All I've seen is good, quality parts on my friends cars from you guys. I'll be babying my stock mounts until you guys come out with the set!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TeamZleep)*

Ok guys, here is the update on the mounts. We have gone through multiple theoretical designs on the part looking for ways to cut the cost on this part. We came up with a few less expensive options but the risk of failure was deemed to high on them. We have concluded on a final design for a complete billet motor mount for the 2.5 liter and we estimate retail to be right about $279.99 
Just to give you an idea of whats going into the part, the piece of aluminum that will be needed to make just the crazy arm on this part will start its life large enough to either become the 2.5 motor mount arm... or a billet soccer ball. From there roughly 60% of it will get shaved off in the mills. This thing is no joke!!
With that being said if we can get a look at what serious interest will be on the part we can then look into if we will proceed with making it. If any of you have had a 2.5 engine mount in your hand you will know you can flex it VERY easily by hand so the change in performance will be drastic.
Thanks for your patience as we have worked through this


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

I'm down. I want one right now.


----------



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

I have serious interest but wont be ready to buy until sometime next year.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (vwluger22)*

interested


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (~kInG~)*

The only concern I'd have is how stiff the poly is. I wouldn't want them if it's gonna shake your teeth loose while driving. Like the other guys stage1 is perfect but they refuse to make a motor mount


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_The only concern I'd have is how stiff the poly is. I wouldn't want them if it's gonna shake your teeth loose while driving. Like the other guys stage1 is perfect but they refuse to make a motor mount

Customer review:

_Quote, originally posted by *LittleRedFast* »_*1500+ mile update since installed*:
Engine movement is still at a minimum. Shifts are silky smooth. Engine vibration has decreased DRAMATICALLY since day 1. Now the only time I really "feel" and hear extra noise is around that 1100 RPM mark. Must hit a resonance somewhere that has a lot of mass. But, this is easily avoidable (downshift) and you only feel it on launch from first gear and at cold start when the car is revving more. It has definitely not made my daily driver unbearable. Actually, the opposite. I like it more now! My friends don't even notice the vibration, so that is proof enough that the noise and vibration has gone down dramatically (since most of my friends are Mechanical Engineers at the same place I work, specializing in Durability and NVH both physically and analytically).
LRF


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

You guys rock. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need my tax return so uncle sam can buy me some more parts from you guys. I want that rear sway and end links in the worst way.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_ complete billet motor mount for the 2.5 liter and we estimate retail to be right about $279.99 

With that being said if we can get a look at what serious interest will be on the part we can then look into if we will proceed with making it. 


I'm in.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

WANT


----------



## jayman080 (Jun 13, 2005)

me 2


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (jayman080)*

ill take some


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

DO Want. Count me in.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

which one is the billet mount??
i have the bsh pendulum with the neuspeed insert (as you intructed me to do..!)
and the BFI stage 2 tranny insert!
if the billet is the name of the third, i am down.
make 1, i'll buy it.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

In


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

BSH: I was just reading through this thread from the start. Have you confirmed fitment for the transmission mount on a 2.5?


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Definitely want.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

?


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

any progress on this? 

excited!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*

DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTT


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Cherb32)*

I want answers.


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

bump for answers.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Dear Santa,

All I want for Christmas are motor mounts.

Thank you.
Kenny

I was let down.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well as I've previously mentioned I need a new motor mount anyways


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

From where we are sitting right now, we have most of the leg work done, however just based on response in this thread we aren't fully sure that the interest is there due to product cost to support the completed R&D and inventory expense of adding it to the line up. 
Looks like 10 or so people responded. To make this real, perhaps a group buy is in order. The mounts are an expensive and time consuming piece to make but we absolutely will if the demand is there. We've shared everything we can, you guys tell us from here


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

All I'd have to do is go to the bank, move some money around, and paypal you. Put my name down for a group buy. No bullish either, I'm in.


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Is there a Fig on the price that this mounts are starting at?


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (darkstar869)*

i want


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (darkstar869)*

From page 2

_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Ok guys, here is the update on the mounts. We have gone through multiple theoretical designs on the part looking for ways to cut the cost on this part. We came up with a few less expensive options but the risk of failure was deemed to high on them. We have concluded on a final design for a complete billet motor mount for the 2.5 liter and we estimate retail to be right about $279.99 
Just to give you an idea of whats going into the part, the piece of aluminum that will be needed to make just the crazy arm on this part will start its life large enough to either become the 2.5 motor mount arm... or a billet soccer ball. From there roughly 60% of it will get shaved off in the mills. This thing is no joke!!
With that being said if we can get a look at what serious interest will be on the part we can then look into if we will proceed with making it. If any of you have had a 2.5 engine mount in your hand you will know you can flex it VERY easily by hand so the change in performance will be drastic.
Thanks for your patience as we have worked through this











_Modified by BSH Speedshop at 2:36 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

From page 1:

_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_want


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Me want mounts


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

i think i speak for all of us 2.5'ers when i say that the aftermarket industry is finally catching up to our hopes and dreams for this motor. after seeing how awesome turbo rabbits can be, and after watching andre's (Audi4u) and others' build threads and seeing how badly a more solid set of motor mounts are needed, i think that its awesome to have BSH make the first set of mounts for us. this motor is full of potential and ALOT of people are realizing that. and besides you guys make incredible motor mounts! im not saying that only the turbo 2.5'ers will take advantage if ur mounts are produced. thats just who is most interested at the time cuz they REALLY need to replace the stock ones. when word really gets out that BSH has THE ONLY set of mounts out and how beneficial they are, i think u guys will be surprised how much interest there really is. and keep in mind that u guys haven't released any info as to what the parts look like nor do they have a final price yet. if u really wanna gauge peoples' interest, post as many pics and videos of the finished product as u can. i guarantee this will drastically improve the number of people interested in these mounts. 
and sorry if im making it sound like u guys dont know what ur doing. i know thats not at all the case. u guys do amazing work. im just tired of getting my hopes shot up really high with sick ideas that are said to be released fairly soon, and then having them shot down shortly after that. 2.0t's have gotten PLENTY of love from the industry. WE REALLY WANT AND/OR NEED THESE MOUNTS TO BE PRODUCED. DO IT FOR A UNIQUE MOTOR THAT HAS A BRIGHT FUTURE IN THE VW/AUDI COMMUNITY! IM SURE A COMPANY AS RELIABLE AND ESTABLISHED AS BSH SPEEDSHOP WONT LET US DOWN! KEEP UR FINGERS CROSSED MY FELLOW 5 BANGERS!!!!!!!


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Well said gunbunny and maybe we can spread the word to other sites, rabbitownersclub, golfmkv.com,dubbersinc.com and many others.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_we can spread the word to other sites, rabbitownersclub, golfmkv.com,dubbersinc.com and many others.

x2
I'm sure there are some members here who are also members on one or more of the other sites... so as soon as something gets released, there could be quite a bit more interest than what gets seen here.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if a group buy is the only way I can make this happen for my car I'll do what it takes to get the funds in order.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

Shotgun 1st set


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

i would deffinetly be interested as well, price is reasonable, would also like to know if the trans mount is the same for the gti and rabbit. if they are the same i am very interested about it as well. thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (07bunny)*

the trans mounts are not the same for the gti and the rabbit. only the pendulum mount is the same. that is exactly why i think it would be a HUGE shame if these mounts do not get produced. we need more aftermarket love! BSH... release these mounts and i'm 99.999999999998% sure that there will be plenty of grateful customers ready to buy them. it's not fair to deprive us of a product simply because there isn't a massive line waiting to pay for something that we haven't even seen yet. however, i do understand how much time and money it takes to develop and produce something like this... i just think that its a very smart move on ur part to be the first and only company to even attempt to produce a set of mounts for us. we all appreciate the effort and hope to see the finished product soon. thanks BSH!


_Modified by Gunbunny08 at 3:52 PM 1-13-2010_


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: (Gunbunny08)*

if this group buy happens after i get my taxes back im in. unfortunately timing is a factor but i would love to not only take care of some sloppy engine movement but help this part get produced. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: (4door1.8T)*

would like to get this mount sooner the later, so i stop getting a cel for it! (implossible maf signal) since the wire already is stretched enough! would also like the trnas mount to match so i dont have towo different mounts fighting each other!


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

its pretty retarded having a vf pendulem mount, partial bfi tranny mount and stock motor mount. If your company makes a motor mount I am so down to get it, group buy w/e I will buy one.
We have all seen what audi4u's 2.5 has done with stock motor mounts, its a matter of time before these motors are making 300-400 ft.lbs and stock mounts begin breaking. Us big dream boys and girls need a good foundation for this sick "will be" motor.










_Modified by dmgraz at 8:31 AM 1-19-2010_


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

isn't Andre trying for like 600 on E85 now?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

I think that point I'd just go for a solid mount. 

But dammit I want these mounts!


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_isn't Andre trying for like 600 on E85 now?

He is currently running E85 but once the mkiv 2.5t is running as a daily it will be switched to Q16 race gas


----------



## jamark0918 (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll buy as soon as I have the money!!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (jamark0918)*

ttt


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Any updates on these puppies?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

$500-$600 sounds a little steep for a set of two engine mounts. However, this is what vr6 mounts and every other vw mounts I bought have cost. 
If VF can sell mounts for the 24v, years ago... you can certainly sell mounts for the 2.5. Nobody wants to crack engine mounts all day and drive home with their engine tied in rope....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

go ahead and make em..!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

In all honesty, theres no point in upgrading the tranny mount if there isnt a motor mount to accompany it. I mean yeah itll tighten everything up alot but all the power that could be gettin to the wheels with a motor mount wont be there so you're not gettin the full potential outta the tranny mount without the other. They both go hand in hand performance wise so BSH should totaly make an engine mount. It would open up more possibilities for those of us who want to make our engines into beasts haha! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif GO BSHHHH!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (tay272)*

I want


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

many of us want it...
but we still dont have a clue about progress (updates??) nor anything else.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

_Still_ want.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm down for a group buy or what ever means necessary to get this!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

x2 on GB


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I still want them.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I lost hope for this, but i'd love to be proven wrong.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (NORVADUB)*

I haven't.
I'm in for a group buy


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

I am too, I just don't see it happening.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dear bsh,you sais you needed 10 people
make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1. Thygreyt



_Modified by thygreyt at 2:14 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

2.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Shotgun 1st set


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dear bsh,you sais you needed 10 people
make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5 
8.

thats what i could get from the last days of posts.
so we need some more... the more the better.

_Modified by thygreyt at 9:26 AM 2-4-2010_


_Modified by thygreyt at 9:48 AM 2-4-2010_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I want these mounts.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_Dear bsh,you sais you needed 10 people
make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5 
8.*ENRGZR*


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

I'm sure anyone with a 2.5T is gonna want a set. 
Paging Audi4u


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_I'm sure anyone with a 2.5T is gonna want a set. 
Paging Audi4u

haha I just text him about this actually


----------



## mk racer (Jun 28, 2007)

when are these expected to be produced?
if its close to when taxes get returned, then sign me up for a set.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (mk racer)*

Has anyone messaged BSH to have them take a look at this thread again?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

They really need to make these. The price is not bad at all. I've seen people on here spend way more than that on pure nonsense.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

We are meeting on it today.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Sweet.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Add me to the list cause I'd like to get as much power to the wheels as possible once I start modding my Rabbit for real.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Crossing fingers and praying!!!


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_We are meeting on it today.









audi4u to the list please!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Hopefully we've lit a big enough fire.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

With andre and the other guy we are 10 in less than a week!!!
Keep wm coming...
Very excited about this!!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dear bsh,you sais you needed 10 people
make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5 
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I can't wait to get these in and let the clutch fly.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Keep this coming. 10 people was just the number of people who replied and not what we were looking for. However that's really irrelevant, the more people posting, the better it is to get these moved to the front of the line.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Keep this coming. 10 people was just the number of people who replied and not what we were looking for. However that's really irrelevant, the more people posting, the better it is to get these moved to the front of the line. 
YOU MAKE NOW!!!!


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_Dear bsh,you sais you needed 10 people
make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5 
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.*~king~*


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Keep this coming. 10 people was just the number of people who replied and not what we were looking for. However that's really irrelevant, the more people posting, the better it is to get these moved to the front of the line. 

Then what are you looking for?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (vwluger22)*

Yeah really. What's the magic number then? I'm a little bit disappointed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well people will keep comming as they see this is a REAL thing... not a tease...1








so, come on.. make em, we buy em.

**EDIT**
i just want to put the list on page 5:
_Dear bsh_ , *you make em, we'll buy em* 
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5 
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.~king~



_Modified by thygreyt at 11:14 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

well people will keep comming as they see this is a REAL thing... not a tease...1
so, come on.. make em, we buy em.

**EDIT**
i just want to put the list on page 5:
Dear bsh , you make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.~king~
13.mmrabbit
and when this hits rabbitownersclub and all the other clubs in South Florida you will have many sales. We need this!!!!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

Still want


----------



## z3r0z99 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm totally down for an engine mount if you guys end up going through with this. I'd even get a matching transmission mount from you guys as well to replace my BFI insert.
I'll be ready to buy at the end of this month


----------



## 1cleanjetta (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmrabbit* »_well people will keep comming as they see this is a REAL thing... not a tease...1
so, come on.. make em, we buy em.

**EDIT**
i just want to put the list on page 5:
Dear bsh , you make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.~king~
13.mmrabbit
14. 1cleanjetta/onecleanjetta
and when this hits rabbitownersclub and all the other clubs in South Florida you will have many sales. We need this!!!!

add me to that list http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (1cleanjetta)*

i hated my BFI mount. it did what it was supposed to (stage 1 and 2) but i just didnt like it. the fit i had on my two were funny..now my stock one is shot.
but i want new mounts. do a group buy and a cheap introductory price for everyone on this list.
p.s. im in!


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (z3r0z99)*

This is happening.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Someone is gonna get a high five and I don't care who it is. Maybe my parts driver.
You guys rock.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_This is happening.








Will you be at SoWo, and will the mounts be there?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well people will keep comming as they see this is a REAL thing... not a tease...1
so, come on.. make em, we buy em.

**EDIT**
i just want to put the list on page 5:
Dear bsh , you make em, we'll buy em
Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.~king~
13.mmrabbit
14. 1cleanjetta/onecleanjetta
15.nvsbandit
16.z3r0z99 (??)
17.

YOU JUST MADE MY DAY.
***edit***
calling out chezztix and DOQ fastlane


_Modified by thygreyt at 1:16 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

I just posted this link on rabbitownersclub!!!!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

I think DOQ fastlane is selling his Jetta. Which is a shame that thing is sweet.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yep, he is.
it sucks.
anyways, this is posted in jettamkv and in eemilitia.com which is a local club for:
-long island
-Pennsylvania
-NJ
-FL
-Saint louis
so, lets see how it goes.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm in for a full set of mounts.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Def would be in for group buy. Put me down.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (david8814)*









* Details:*
BSH is pleased to announce the upcoming release of the next additions to its line of Billet Motor Mounts. With the success of our billet pendulum mount we are very excited to offer this product. This kit has a 6 piece design, billet aluminum base, tops, and mounting arms, a 30 ton compression fit stainless steel center shaft, a laser cut and CNC pressed mounting plate, and polyurethane bushings.

* Performance Features:*
As we are sure you’ve noticed the factory motor mounts have a ton of give in them. Our billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by incorporating 78a durometer bushings and the billet bodies to hold them. This bushing set does a great job of limiting movement while still maintaining an acceptable level of comfort needed to be used on a daily driven street car. This both greatly enhances the fun factor and performance of the car and also removes the all too common problem of blowing out the factory mounts on your higher powered setup.
* After installation you will notice the following:*
Significantly reduced engine movement.
More feedback from the engine
Greatly reduced wheel hop
More defined throttle input
Smoother shifts
* Product Features:*
Billet Aluminum Bodies
Two piece base with compression fit stainless steel center shaft
78a durometer bushings
Grade 10.9 zinc plated hardware
Black Anodizing for a sleek, class look
* Compatibility with various OEM configurations:*
MKV 2.5l 
* Pre-Release Info*
BSH is commiting to the 2.5 Community to make the first ever billet replacement motor mount. 85% of the pieces needed to make this mount work exist in our inventory, the last 15% already has design work completed. To move from where we sit now to going through a production run and shipping the product we expect to take between 2-6 weeks to complete. 
This pre order is to help us manage initial production and be shown that this is a serious group of enthusiasts. When placing a pre order, you will NOT be charged for the product (unless you want to be) if you pay by credit card. We dont want your money until we are able to give you the part you want. 
We will be running this group buy style. A base discount has already been put in and we will evaluate a volume discount as it gets closer to launch. We are basing our pricing on the theoretical cost of production so please grant us some leniency here. 
If you have any questions please feel free to ask! 
To get in on this deal please follow this link or click on the picture above. 
*BSH 2.5L Engine Mount*
*Contact*
[email protected]
602-606-7973
http://www.bshspeedshop.com
Thanks!
-BSH


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

So go to checkout and proceed like I want to buy 7??


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*







































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









































































































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
























































































































but why must I buy at least 7 items?????


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

That's correct. Our website DOES NOT charge you. It just collects information and is uploaded into our accounting system.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Oh okay, cool.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

LOL!!! Refresh the page.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Okay placed my order. Please please don't charge me $2,239.92!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Group buy:
1.vw93to85
2.NORVADUB
3. Thygreyt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
4.Jon1983
5.BlackRabbit2point5 (?)
6.The Holy Molar
7.MattWayMK5
8.ENRGZR
9. Audi4u
10.tay272
11. mk Racer (possible...)
12.~king~
13.mmrabbit
14. 1cleanjetta/onecleanjetta
15.nvsbandit
16.z3r0z99 (??)
17. jon1983
18.david8814
19.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif = order placed.


_Modified by thygreyt at 8:33 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_Okay placed my order. Please please don't charge me $2,239.92!!










Someone's gotta pay for R&D. Hahaha.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to the guys at BSH!!!! Just placed my order.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I'm in!!!!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (~kInG~)*

Haha my girl got so mad. We're watching a movie, I see the email alert from here, see it's BSH with good news, and I leave her a$$ on the sofa and run to my computer to place my order.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so far, so good..!








in less than 1 hour, you have around 4 orders.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

looks good. I have to juggle funds, but will be ordering...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Just remember, we arent collecting any money until the parts are ready. You have some time, and we will notify everyone a few days in advance. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Having never done a mod like this before, what's the install like?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_Having never done a mod like this before, what's the install like?

boring...
and sometimes frustrating..!








raise the car, put it on mounts.
put jack underneath engine, and raise it a pump or 2.
remove bolts.
remove mount.
put new mount. try to align bolts








wiggle it around. 
torque down the bolts. drive around.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Seems pretty straight forward. What are the torque specs? Hmm... I probably need to invest in a Bentley.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it should come in the instructions. dont worry.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3980530


_Modified by thygreyt at 8:51 PM 2-5-2010_


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Right on. I'm gettin' pretty excited about this now.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

im in


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

does anyone have the BSH tranny mount ? i took off my stg 2 BFI one... it was waaaaay rough.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

That looks like a 2.0T mount, but still cool to see it all exploded.
As I stated previously, I want a full set of mounts (err.. transmission + engine), but I'd rather pay for them together and have them shipped together. Should I pre-order now, wait, or ...?
(Please reply to the thread because some other people may want to know the answer to this question.)


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Yes... I want all 3 at once as well.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

note:
the tranny mount is only for MANUAL cars.
should we start talking about making these?


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

maybe.. why not ?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_That looks like a 2.0T mount, but still cool to see it all exploded.
As I stated previously, I want a full set of mounts (err.. transmission + engine), but I'd rather pay for them together and have them shipped together. Should I pre-order now, wait, or ...?
(Please reply to the thread because some other people may want to know the answer to this question.)


I imagine it's gonna be a both. That's how they packaged the 2.0T mounts


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_note:
the tranny mount is only for MANUAL cars.

Crap. I have an auto. What are my options for transmission mount then?
Edit: is auto not supported because it's never been test-fitted, or are the stock parts significantly different? All the transmission mounts have the same VW part # but with different ending letters. There's no way to tell differences in shape by the ETKA diagrams.


_Modified by Jon1983 at 10:52 AM 2-6-2010_


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I'm interested in the transmission mount as well.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

So if we place our orders now, what would be a rough estimate of when I'll actually need to pay for the mount? Just like to know so I can get the money saved up. Thanks


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (tay272)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tay272* »_So if we place our orders now, what would be a rough estimate of when I'll actually need to pay for the mount? Just like to know so I can get the money saved up. Thanks


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
* Pre-Release Info*
BSH is commiting to the 2.5 Community to make the first ever billet replacement motor mount. 85% of the pieces needed to make this mount work exist in our inventory, the last 15% already has design work completed. To move from where we sit now to going through a production run and shipping the product we expect to take between 2-6 weeks to complete. 
This pre order is to help us manage initial production and be shown that this is a serious group of enthusiasts. When placing a pre order, you will NOT be charged for the product (unless you want to be) if you pay by credit card. We dont want your money until we are able to give you the part you want. 
We will be running this group buy style. A base discount has already been put in and we will evaluate a volume discount as it gets closer to launch. We are basing our pricing on the theoretical cost of production so please grant us some leniency here. 
If you have any questions please feel free to ask! 
To get in on this deal please follow this link or click on the picture above. 
*BSH 2.5L Engine Mount*
*Contact*
[email protected]
602-606-7973
http://www.bshspeedshop.com
Thanks!
-BSH


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

"Ordered" last night as well. Should go well with the BSH pendulum mount.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (david8814)*

Thanks guys! Just letting everyone know that we have added the other mounts as drop down items on the product page with a discount built into each mount to make a package deal.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Hmmmm for some reason I thought this was gonna be a package deal of the trans and motor mount togeather. Looks like I'm gonna have to update my order. How do I go about doing so?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Shoot us an email at [email protected] and we will get it adjusted for you


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Nice. Email sent.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

holy crap, im gone for two seconds and you guys already are making them! Balls, i need to be aware of my surroundings.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_
Crap. I have an auto. What are my options for transmission mount then?
Edit: is auto not supported because it's never been test-fitted, or are the stock parts significantly different? All the transmission mounts have the same VW part # but with different ending letters. There's no way to tell differences in shape by the ETKA diagrams.

_Modified by Jon1983 at 10:52 AM 2-6-2010_

The trans mounts are classified as manual only/auto only for the rabbits. 
The manual trans part # is the same as the GTi. 
We are going to look into a few things on the auto mount, not saying anything other than that right now though.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_That looks like a 2.0T mount, but still cool to see it all exploded.
As I stated previously, I want a full set of mounts (err.. transmission + engine), but I'd rather pay for them together and have them shipped together. Should I pre-order now, wait, or ...?
(Please reply to the thread because some other people may want to know the answer to this question.)

You are correct, that is a 2.0T mount, there will be a lot of similarity with the addition of a very serious piece of hardware to tie the whole package together. 
You can add the other mounts through the drop down menu on the product page


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
It looks like I'll have to wait to pre-order until there's more info available on the trans mount for auto, because I'm either doing both mounts or leaving them both stock.
I've contacted BFI and they say their trans mount insert would work, but I'd rather buy a complete replacement mount.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

same here.
i say we start showing interest. lets start a thread?
same deal, show interest, make list. call BSH and VF engineering to see if they want to go ahead and make it.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Well crap. I would need an auto tranny mount as well. If there isn't one, then I am out. Sorry.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just started the thread for the auto tranny.
please those interested, join in. post up/


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

An email has been sent about adding the other two mounts since that option wasn't available when I placed my order.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_Thanks for the reply.
It looks like I'll have to wait to pre-order until there's more info available on the trans mount for auto, because I'm either doing both mounts or leaving them both stock.
I've contacted BFI and they say their trans mount insert would work, but I'd rather buy a complete replacement mount.

same here.
join us in the other thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

tax refund should be parked in the checking account this coming week and my order will be placed shortly thereafter


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_tax refund should be parked in the checking account this coming week and my order will be placed shortly thereafter

place the order today... you do know that they are not charging until shipment? which could be anywhere between the next 2-6 weeks.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

will place the order when the tax refund hits the checking account, hope there's time left!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_
place the order today... you do know that they are not charging until shipment? which could be anywhere between the next 2-6 weeks.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

Thanks for the orders guys! We will be sure to keep this thread updated. Expect it to be slow for a little bit, and then really rapid towards the ship date


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thats ok.
we will be waiting.


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Emailed you guys a couple times about adding the transmission mount to my order but have not had a reply yet. Just want to be sure that I get both.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

X2


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

We are getting them







Theres a few things going on over here that are slowing us from our emails, but we are getting them and entering them


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

how stiff is the tranny mount ? the reason i ask is because i had the STG2 BFI tranny one and it was waaaaaaaaaay to stiff for my taste.. i put the stock one back on... guess i should of gone STG1


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

Do you know what durometer they use?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

I had the stage two and it sucked to drive with it. decel felt like you were on rumble strips. I swapped it for the stage one and it feels great


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Do you know what durometer they use? 
Stage 1 with its 65a durometer bushings are geared towards the spirited enthusiast who wants better control over motor movement without the sacrifice of excessive vibrations. Its our recommendation for all 6cyl street cars.
Stage 2 with its 85a durometer bushings are more for the hardcore enthusiast who is more concerned with performance than cabin vibration – great for spirited runs and track cars.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

Ours fall right in the middle.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

hmm.. idk if thats a good thing or bad. LOL ..prly feel great when paired with the motor mounts .....?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

waiting for my money to come in then ill be ordering







dont have much traction where i am so more power wont do much, looking to add to the fun to drive factor i think this will do the job. Will there be any deal even if its small if you order the tranny mount as well?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

Its the same mount we use on the FSI, dont hear much other than great reviews on it. Id say its a good thing


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (4door1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4door1.8T* »_waiting for my money to come in then ill be ordering







dont have much traction where i am so more power wont do much, looking to add to the fun to drive factor i think this will do the job. Will there be any deal even if its small if you order the tranny mount as well?

There is a drop down box to add the trans mount at a discounted price.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
There is a drop down box to add the trans mount at a discounted price. 

Awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (4door1.8T)*

ttt


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

Thanks for the bump. We will be posting up some updates soon, the elves are working!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Sweet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

are the umpa lumpas working too? (charlie wonka's chocolate factory)
or...

Heigh-ho, Heigh-ho
It's home from work we go
(Whistle) [7 dwarfs..]


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

So I had to get a new debit card. This will surely effect my order. How do we go about fixing it?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

Call us up on Monday and we will make the switch for you. 
I should have some more pics this week as well.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
I should have some more pics this week as well. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Call us up on Monday and we will make the switch for you. 
I should have some more pics this week as well. 
 
Good stuff. I'll talk to you Monday.


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

How will these mounts hold up to the AZ/TX heat? On the 90F+ days my mounts turn to Jello causing bad transmission movement with my shift from 2nd to 3rd.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

had a little issue with my initial tax filing due to a mutual fund sending me a goofed form but its in and clear now, any day now I should be ordering. Itching to get the MKV back up since I just got a free 2.0 16v for the MKI.


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 11:57 AM 2-22-2010_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bumo for more orders.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Laddy da da...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (mcsdude23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mcsdude23* »_How will these mounts hold up to the AZ/TX heat? On the 90F+ days my mounts turn to Jello causing bad transmission movement with my shift from 2nd to 3rd.

Which mounts are you running? 
The Poly in these Rabbit mounts are the same as the mounts we use in the GTI. There is very little difference in the way they feel on a 100F+ day to a 75F day.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Which mounts are you running? 
The Poly in these Rabbit mounts are the same as the mounts we use in the GTI. There is very little difference in the way they feel on a 100F+ day to a 75F day.

But what about when you get below freezing?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Still not much of a difference. you will get some added vibration at start up but once the engine bay heats up it will be about the same...


----------



## mcsdude23 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I was talking about the OEM motor and transmission mount compared to the BSH ones.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (mcsdude23)*

At 1st you may not like them 100%. And I only say this because your gonna be so use to the stock mounts and how smooth they are that the change is gonna huge. But once they break in and you get use to them they will be your best friend. Most important thing is that you give them some time. Hot and cold won't affect these at all though. The stocks ones are pretty much made of marshmallow so your gonna feel the change from hot to cold.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Going to put my order in once I get home. I'm at jury duty and I don't want to put my credit info in over unsecured WIFI lol. Can't wait till I see the box show up at my house!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

argh gotta wait till March 9th for my tax refund


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

ordered... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

We are LOVING our BSH Motor Mounts installed on our MK5 R32 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Posted in MK5 R32 Forum:








*FRIDAY 2.26 UPDATE*
BSH Billet Motor Mounts
























42 Draft Design Catch Can: Install
















Misc Install Pictures
























Pro MAF
















Fuel Rail Install








QuickFlow SRI


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

how's the vibration ? if theres any ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*

in a mk5 R32....almost none. there is a bit but nothing like what mk4/3 felt like


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

idk how the MK4/3 felt like... i guess the question is. Is it better than the BFI STG 2 insert ? 
thnx


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

even without ever drivng the r32, i would say yes...
this stage 2 inserts are ROUGH...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (ender619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Do you know what durometer they use? 



_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Stage 1 with its 65a durometer bushings are geared towards the spirited enthusiast who wants better control over motor movement without the sacrifice of excessive vibrations. Its our recommendation for all 6cyl street cars.
Stage 2 with its 85a durometer bushings are more for the hardcore enthusiast who is more concerned with performance than cabin vibration – great for spirited runs and track cars.



_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Ours fall right in the middle.










These are gonna be "The Perfect Mount"


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

BSH
question: would it be possible at all to get the mounts with longer bolts and spacers? 
I would pay extra
I would measure clearance for you.
I'd like to get my control arms a little above parallel (where they are right now)

thats why i ask


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I don't think this is something we can provide. Without doing the research to prove that it's safe, we can not amuse the liability.
Even if we did age as far as t making this set it would be a 1 off thing and very expensive.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I don't think this is something we can provide. Without doing the research to prove that it's safe, we can not amuse the liability.
Even if we did age as far as t making this set it would be a 1 off thing and very expensive.


its been done a lot








MK4 motor mount spacers


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Ordered, so when will this much needed item be coming my way? Can't wait to see the box at the door =D


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_
its been done a lot








MK4 motor mount spacers


I wish I could say more, it's just tat these type of spacers are not on our list of things to do at this time. If you want to send me an E-Mail with your information I would be happy to let you know if things change.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (elf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elf911* »_Ordered, so when will this much needed item be coming my way? Can't wait to see the box at the door =D

They are definitely getting these finished out as quickly as possible without sacrificing quality. As of right now there are too many variables to give an accurate prediction on my end.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They are definitely getting these finished out as quickly as possible without sacrificing quality. As of right now there are too many variables to give an accurate prediction on my end. 

hopefully before Memorial day...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
They are definitely getting these finished out as quickly as possible without sacrificing quality. As of right now there are too many variables to give an accurate prediction on my end. 

thank god..!!!
we dont want to have "toyota's" mounts...


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

To BSH, 
When these are finally released would it be possible to let us know a few days before? It'd be very helpful. 
Thanks.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

BSH, can we get an update on this?

_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_We are going to look into a few things on the auto mount, not saying anything other than that right now though. 

Also, I am going to PM you about shipping cost to Canada on the engine mount pre-order.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_To BSH, 
When these are finally released would it be possible to let us know a few days before? It'd be very helpful. 
Thanks.

Of course. Right now we are doing all the code to produce them on the machines. This is the hard part. Once that's done we will keep updating this thread as the parts go through manufacturing leaving you plenty of time


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

There is nothing to update at this time. We have not confirmed that part for production.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_There is nothing to update at this time. We have not confirmed that part for production. 

Well, you should...















Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Haven't confirmed the part for production? I thought you guys started taking pre-orders because you will be producing it and we can get the first batch?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (elf911)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elf911* »_Haven't confirmed the part for production? I thought you guys started taking pre-orders because you will be producing it and we can get the first batch?

I believe they were referencing the Automatic Tranny mount...


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_
I believe they were referencing the Automatic Tranny mount...

Correct.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh ok sorry I got lost in the sea of posts lol =/


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (elf911)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

FYI: I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just have to call in my order when they release so I don't pay an arm and a leg for shipping.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_FYI: I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I just have to call in my order when they release so I don't pay an arm and a leg for shipping.

Please call your order in at your first convenience. We are not charging these orders now however we are using them to manage production. Based on what we have on order already this is going to be a mad house when they start leaving. Help us manage this by letting us prepare for it as best as possible. This isnt a hard sale, this is definitely reality.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_Please call your order in at your first convenience. We are not charging these orders now however we are using them to manage production. Based on what we have on order already this is going to be a mad house when they start leaving. Help us manage this by letting us prepare for it as best as possible. This isnt a hard sale, this is definitely reality. 

Understood. I will give you guys a call on Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Ok I'll be the pain in the ass and ask, Do they have to be black or can we pick colors? 
Haha I'm totally fine if the answer is too bad they're black.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

finally got my order placed, just took getting the tax check, then a week of convincing the wife that playing catch up on fixing all the cars might be a good idea


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hoping to have some updates tommorow after the weekend break =D


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Ok I'll be the pain in the ass and ask, Do they have to be black or can we pick colors? 
Haha I'm totally fine if the answer is too bad they're black.


Getting things costume colored is a little pricey due to our streamlined manufacturing processes. if you are truly interested, you can IM , or call me and I can work out a quote. 

_Quote, originally posted by *elf911* »_Hoping to have some updates tomorrow after the weekend break =D


The latest update that has come to sales is that the mills will star cutting the final pieces for the rabbit mounts on Monday of next week.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif sweet


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Getting things costume colored is a little pricey due to our streamlined manufacturing processes. if you are truly interested, you can IM , or call me and I can work out a quote.

Nah Black is fine with me.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Glad I could help.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Called three times on Monday, got voicemail immediately, wanted to talk to a live person to explain the situation instead of leaving an hour long voicemail.
Sent an e-mail same day saying when to call me, haven't heard back by e-mail or phone.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The latest update that has come to sales is that the mills will star cutting the final pieces for the rabbit mounts on Monday of next week.


awesome, can't freakin wait for mine to come in


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

=D bumpy bump!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (elf911)*

Once these are out we can get on them to put out a Valve cover/catch can setup for the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But one thing at a time


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what about the tranny mount?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_what about the tranny mount?

thats what I want...


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Just got off the phone with BSH. Ordered. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: Page pwnage


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_Called three times on Monday, got voicemail immediately, wanted to talk to a live person to explain the situation instead of leaving an hour long voicemail.
Sent an e-mail same day saying when to call me, haven't heard back by e-mail or phone.


Good talking to you, sorry for the delay. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Once these are out we can get on them to put out a Valve cover/catch can setup for the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But one thing at a time










I Don't know about a valve cover, but how many people are interested in a catch can? I am getting ready to make one for my new MKIII VR, and I bet with the exception of a different bracket they will be very similar.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

I have no idea what one is and what the benefits are.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

interested in catch can, the amount of oil in my intake piping doesn't please me


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_I have no idea what one is and what the benefits are.

Catch can or Motor Mount ?


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Catch can.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*

Any updates?


----------



## DCMS371 (Jul 24, 2008)

$600 for all the mounts.
The aftermarket is trying to bankrupt me


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

x2 pre-weekend update I'm already home from work with a







and would love some news


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (elf911)*

So jealous. I have 15 mins left. But yes updates are always nice.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

From what I have gathered with out getting an official update, we are on track and started on production.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

This was fun








Solid models of the mounts:


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (BSH Speedshop)*

Sexy


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vw93to85)*

very nice


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

still waiting.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Well due to my Transmission issues I need to bail out of this for now. Hopefully I can get it fixed with out it costing an arm and a leg and back on the road in time to still get these. I swear this car pisses me off more and more everyday.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

sorry to here the bad news. let me know if you need any help.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Are they done yet? Are they done yet?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Can't wait....showed the model photos too my friend and it was 90 degrees today in NYC! Can't wait to get these so I can work on my car in such nice weather!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

To The Top


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Will customers have the option of selection black for the actual mount instead of red as displayed in the drawings?
-E


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?









_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?









_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?









_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?









_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?









_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Are they done yet? Are they done yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

???


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWShocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWShocker* »_Will customers have the option of selection black for the actual mount instead of red as displayed in the drawings?
-E

The picture is just a picture, the mounts will be all black


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Here is the drawling of the new base, which are on the mills now! Just like all our other mounts these base plates will be press fitted with our stainless steel center shafts for added strength and longevity.
















I will post the real pics as soon as they come off the mills.

2.5motormountbase 003.jpg



_Modified by [email protected] at 1:30 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_
The picture is just a picture, the mounts will be all black









Thank you for rocking my socks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Here's a little something more to rock your socks.




















_Modified by [email protected] at 1:32 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. thanks.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

This thing is going to be nuts when it is done!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

that's looks awesome. I'd love one once the money is available


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Can't wait for this...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

Beautiful!!! Any word on the possibility of an auto tranny mount?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

I would DEFF take a catch can for My Turbo Rabbit... think its a good Idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

And ill take one of these motor side mounts like yesterday ! Can I get it in the natural aluminum color vrs the black ?


----------



## darkstar869 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Is there going to be a pre-order?


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (darkstar869)*

Here is the info for it:

_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_








* Details:*
BSH is pleased to announce the upcoming release of the next additions to its line of Billet Motor Mounts. With the success of our billet pendulum mount we are very excited to offer this product. This kit has a 6 piece design, billet aluminum base, tops, and mounting arms, a 30 ton compression fit stainless steel center shaft, a laser cut and CNC pressed mounting plate, and polyurethane bushings.

* Performance Features:*
As we are sure you’ve noticed the factory motor mounts have a ton of give in them. Our billet mounts reduce the ability of the engine to flex back by incorporating 78a durometer bushings and the billet bodies to hold them. This bushing set does a great job of limiting movement while still maintaining an acceptable level of comfort needed to be used on a daily driven street car. This both greatly enhances the fun factor and performance of the car and also removes the all too common problem of blowing out the factory mounts on your higher powered setup.
* After installation you will notice the following:*
Significantly reduced engine movement.
More feedback from the engine
Greatly reduced wheel hop
More defined throttle input
Smoother shifts
* Product Features:*
Billet Aluminum Bodies
Two piece base with compression fit stainless steel center shaft
78a durometer bushings
Grade 10.9 zinc plated hardware
Black Anodizing for a sleek, class look
* Compatibility with various OEM configurations:*
MKV 2.5l 
* Pre-Release Info*
BSH is commiting to the 2.5 Community to make the first ever billet replacement motor mount. 85% of the pieces needed to make this mount work exist in our inventory, the last 15% already has design work completed. To move from where we sit now to going through a production run and shipping the product we expect to take between 2-6 weeks to complete. 
This pre order is to help us manage initial production and be shown that this is a serious group of enthusiasts. When placing a pre order, you will NOT be charged for the product (unless you want to be) if you pay by credit card. We dont want your money until we are able to give you the part you want. 
We will be running this group buy style. A base discount has already been put in and we will evaluate a volume discount as it gets closer to launch. We are basing our pricing on the theoretical cost of production so please grant us some leniency here. 
If you have any questions please feel free to ask! 
To get in on this deal please follow this link or click on the picture above. 
*BSH 2.5L Engine Mount*
*Contact*
[email protected]
602-606-7973
http://www.bshspeedshop.com
Thanks!
-BSH


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

In line Flynt...
Does this fit the Auto Tranny 2.5L? Just checking...


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (VWShocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWShocker* »_In line Flynt...
Does this fit the Auto Tranny 2.5L? Just checking... 
this is for the engine side mount. There is no auto tranny side mount yet... you can use this engine side mount on an auto tranny car though. Then you can get an insert from BFI for the tranny side... Unless BSH decides to bless us with one...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

x2... (autoi tranny mount)
response to it hasnt been great. i'd say 20 at most right now.
but there are more mkvs sold every day, and auto is the preferred tranny in the market.
besides, not much people know about the effecets of upgrading their mounts...
and last, most mounts will start giving out in the following months up to a year, due to wear. and if one needs to change em, why not make it better??


_Modified by thygreyt at 11:24 PM 4-13-2010_


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Good to know... thank you kind sirs for your responses. I will jump on this. 
I already have an ECS dog bone mount insert which I will upgrade to a pendulum mount here soon.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (VWShocker)*

Those who have been following this thread may remember when we said "Its going to be slow for a while and then all of a sudden will just blow up" well, here it comes


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

details!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Just my luck that my clutch just took a dump last week. I needed these things so bad too. Looks great guys. Hopefully I can find some extra cash. Kinda sad I'm thinking about selling some stocks to pay for these.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*

I think I hear the sound of a CNC mill running...wait...yes that is definitely what I hear. 
Check back tomorrow


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

The elves have been busy


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (sagerabbit)*

Hurry!!!!


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BSH Speedshop* »_The elves have been busy









Please remember to feed them.
Thank you.


----------



## The Holy Molar (Jun 13, 2004)

Any update in pricing at all??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

original was 280. but price could get lower,, it shall be adjusted according to sales.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

pictures of real parts FTW


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (The Holy Molar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Holy Molar* »_Any update in pricing at all??

We'll have to see what reality brings when these are ready to ship. At the moment that list made was nothing but fluff.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Well, I am still in. But, you would get a few more ssales if you did end up making an auto tranny mount...


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ENRGZR* »_Well, I am still in. But, you would get a few more ssales if you did end up making an auto tranny mount...

X100


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i say so too... i "purchased" this mount in a heartbeat... and i wouldnt trust anyone else to make my mount.
so, please BSH, could you make one??
i'd tap that! in a heartbeat


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

We'll make anything if there is enough demand. Lets get through this mount first and go from there


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (BSH Speedshop)*

Order placed for the motor side mount http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am wanting one in the natural Alum color tho.... no black


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I entered your order today! We are good on the bare aluminum.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well I can now say that I have no car until this mount comes in... 84 GTI died on Friday, threw a rod. I think a new 8v would actually be less expensive than a MKV mount but that's 1984 vs 2007 for ya. Once my MKI and inclusive garage full of spare parts sells I should be in the market for that DVC-30 I wish I already had as well as some of those amazing bungs you guys make.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

any more eye candy???


_Modified by ENRGZR at 8:17 AM 4-21-2010_


----------



## DRedman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: (ENRGZR)*

i would buy an auto mount...if my 6spd swap goes down the drain


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

As much as I want to sell you a mount I think I am as equally excited to hear about your 6sp swap. Please keep us posted.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updates??
come on, give us a auto tranny mount, please..?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*FV-QR*

I need 50 confirmed sold to justify designing and making auto trans mounts. If anyone is committed to buying one please send me an E-Mail to [email protected] 
lets see what kind of number we can come up with.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

sent


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sent
lets start a thread!!!


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

So would you want to replace the engine side and transmission mount if you have an auto?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i want to replace ALL 3 mounts


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: (thygreyt)*

Just wanted to throw out a bump from Vegas! We are up here for the Redline time Attack event supporting the AFI race team! You can check it all out live at http://WWW.owle.tv we will be broadcasting until 6 pm tonight and from 9am to 6 pm tomorrow.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

if you guys ever decide to trek out to New Mexico to do a time attack at Arroyo Secco let me know... theres one there today, not quite sure when the next is... last week was a tad frantic trying to get an evo prepped in time for that (all I can really say about that is if any of you ever do a turbo swap on an evo 8, remove the radiator first). Also I think the school drag race car is supposed to be getting an AFI turbo manifold if that's what they finally decided on


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi BSH, is it $279.99 for the set or each?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (mmrabbit)*

You have to be high to think that they would charge $280 for a whole set of new mounts. Go to their website and you will find out that a whole set is around $600.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ETA on this thing man ?


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

How many MOTOR mounts are there on the engine? I mean is the engine held in there with only one mount? I thought there were four.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

3 mounts in total on the MKV


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

You got a motor mount which is located by the belts on the engine, a trans mount which is located under the battery trey and a torque mount which goes from the bottom of the trans to the sub frame


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and so far, BSH is providing the TORQUE (pendulum) mount, and a MOTOR mount.
so, we still need the tranny.
and you will need all 3 for better engine support.


----------



## danelio (Apr 11, 2010)

so how many people do you have ready to buy now. is this thing still gonna happen.


----------



## phrog23 (May 12, 2007)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

!!! SO when r u gonna call me to fit the mounts....


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_and so far, BSH is providing the TORQUE (pendulum) mount, and a MOTOR mount.
so, we still need the tranny.
and you will need all 3 for better engine support.

I thought the tranny mount BSH offers will work with a 2.5?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (Slipstream)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
I thought the tranny mount BSH offers will work with a 2.5?

It will work on the manual transmissions but they would need to make a different mount for the 2.5 auto trannys


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (BSH Speedshop)*

Will the MOTOR mount go in an tiptronic 2.5? I know the tranny mounts wont.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Motor Mounts (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_Will the MOTOR mount go in an tiptronic 2.5? I know the tranny mounts wont.

Yes


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Great stuff. Is there anything else like this on the market?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updates?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so.. when can i expect one at my door?


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Giggidy x3.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Sex


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

One last piece of the puzzle left! The big kahuna  This piece has been the bulk of the project and is the main ingredient. It should be ready to be scene next week. We cant wait to show you!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

estimated shipping time?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

X2


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

This week ??????


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*re:*

ship???


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

So...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is the longest "UPDATED-LESS" wait i ahve ever done.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea .....right !! This week guys come on give us something !!!


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'd hate to say it but if I can't have my hands on this in the next 2-3 weeks I'm gonna have to resort to just getting my car up with a new factory mount. Just sold my MKI to finish up work on the MKV and I haven't had a running car for over a month now.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dude, just wait.

if you are desperate about more info, just give em a call.

thats what i did. but i am not allowed to say anything.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well the problem is I'm super desperate at this point, I've been on the phone a few times but not that recently. Planning on hitting em up Tuesday and making my decision from there. Its just I know I can't keep borrowing my dad's Toyota Camry much longer... that and I'm picking up all sorts of bad driving habits while I'm stuck in an automatic


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Hello?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, so what i was told last week by them was that they have been stuck on the last peice. 

they have tried about a dozen diff designs, and all are not comfortable enough to shiip it with that. 

they have spent the last couple of weeks just re doin and re doing and redoing that little freaking peace. 

anyways... hopefully, they'll finish soon. 

and bsh, sorry if i want supposed to say it...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

crap well I guess that means I'll have to just bite the bullet and buy a factory mount and snag one of these up after I snag a 2nd car again


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Bump


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> ok, so what i was told last week by them was that they have been stuck on the last peice.
> 
> they have tried about a dozen diff designs, and all are not comfortable enough to shiip it with that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting that. We have completed the next design for the part and are now writing the programs for it. Laser cutting this one. 

Thank you for your patience, without question, we know why no one else has made this. We will get it though.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I appreciate you guys following through with this product.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

well with the time its gonna take for these to come out I may be back in the market for one yet again by the time they come out


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

When do you guys think this will b ready ? week ? 2 weeks ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'll try calling tomorrow... but right now, i have no clue...


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive sent a couple emails and no response.... hopefully soon ??


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

they are still working on the last piece...!


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

Anyone know where the motor mount on our car is? I searched through my bentley a couple weeks ago and couldnt find it.(2.5L)


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Which motor mounts are you looking for ??? If you are referring to the one in this thread it is on the belt side of the motor


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

oh okay i see. one more part to buy. Yeah I just did the trans and dogbone mount on the rabbit.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Sorry, I havent been on this site in awhile so I havent been following along so excuse me if I ask an ignorant question. Are these guys building the upper trans mount that goes on the camchain side of the engine under the battery that is compatible with the 6speed Tiptronic transmission?

The reason I ask is idk if this happened to anyone else but a few months ago I bought the upper trans mount from BFI only to find it was NOT compatible with the Tiptronic tranny. On their website when you go to buy the mount you have a choice of engines & transmissions. You can obviously choose 2.5 or 2.0T so I picked 2.5 and then the tranny choices were 5spd/6spd so I chose the 6spd thinking they meant 6spd Tiptronic since I had chosen 2.5 engine in the dropdown menu above. First off, BFI should've gotten a red flag immediately and said wait we dont offer a mount for the 2.5 with Tiptronic combo and refunded my money and not sent me the part and shot me an email explaining why. Instead they send me this mount and its totally different from the stock unit and I'm like wtf? So I talk to the owner and he says oh this should've never happened we dont make a Tiptronic mount. The 6spd mount listed on our site refers to the 6spd MANUAL transmission found in the GTI/GLI/Jetta 2.0T. I'm like well wtf the website is completely misleading then.:banghead:

So I'm wondering if BSH is making the upper trans mount that works with the Tiptronic tranny as well? I still have the mount if anyone wants to buy it lol - selfish plug


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

The BFI insert does in fact fit. I literally installed mine after you posted to comfirm. But it does fit.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

You have a Tiptronic as well? Hmmmmm, I wonder why mine is different and why BFI would say it was all a mistake and that part should've never been sent to me. Or maybe they goofed up and do make a trans mount for the Tip and sent me.....whatever this is by mistake? Idk, thanks anyways for your input. I can't actually tell you what's different about it because I dont have it and I've never seen it. The part was never shipped to this address, it was shipped and still resides at Fifteen52 where my Rabbit has been sitting for 9 1/2 months now but I was told the part was incorrect and had different mounting points than stock so I'm assuming maybe it was a goof and they sent me the mount for a different transmission. Perhaps the 6speed manual like I stated earlier? Who knows....


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

I dunno... I bought the insert in person at BFI and asked them(Matt) if it would fit a tip. He said yes. I'll ask Brad to snap me some pics of your mount so I can take a gander.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Shawn didnt know what to make of it so hopefully you can. Hopefully then we can figure out what to do with a useless part that I paid for :banghead:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Can you post the link to what you ordered?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

http://yhst-1918367471896.stores.yahoo.net/mk5prtrmost1.html


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Yeah, the preassembled mounts don't work with the Tiptronic. I agree that page is pretty misleading, because a 6-speed manual was never offered with the 2.5 engine.

To end up with a full replacement mount (instead of cutting up your existing stock mount), buy _another_ stock mount and the stage 1 _insert_ and go to town. This is what I'll be doing if the engine side mount ever ships...


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

So this part is for the 6spd MANUAL transmission then? Ahhh FML! Their website is completely misleading. Anyone want a stage 1 6spdm preassembled mount? I'm gonna list it in VW classifieds as well.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

You could just take that mount apart and take your stock mount apart and swap inserts.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Could you take apart your stock mount and fill it with liquid Polyurethane and let it set? 

http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/About - How to Make Universal Motor Mount Inserts.asp

http://www.smooth-on.com/Urethane-Rubber-an/c6_1117_1148/index.html?catdepth=1


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Nah, i doesn't really work that way. the mount is 2 halves with an insert. you would have to take out the insert, make a mold around the insert and then fill that with the liquid.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

So...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is it me, or did bsh made a couple of posts around this section, and nothing about updates?


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

In any case, that defeats the purpose of buying a ready to go premounted insert assembly. Plus its too late now, the car is going to paint on Wednesday and it would mean pulling the intake off & battery plus dropping the transmission and torque convertor both full of fresh oil and I dont wanna buy more to refill it after I drain them. Blah blah blah, anyways, all I'm saying is its too much work and its too late to back track. I'm just gonna sell it and get something back from this hassel. Money isnt tight with me so I dont really care. Live and learn, what can you do?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

you don't have to drop anything... you support the tranny with a jack and remove the mount. I understand where you are coming from, but trust me... You will want stiffer mounts with the turbo.


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Heck yeah, especially with the Tip. Its does an adequate job but I prefer it be stiffer/firmer and more positive when changing gears and that it moves around less. Idk I just dont wanna keep adding crap to my build. I havent had the car for 9 going on 10 months now. I'll be lucky to see it again by August. Idk, he's gonna finish some interior detail work for me by mid-week and then the car will be going to paint Wednesday and it wont be ready from that until Thursday next week. And then Shawn's gotta finish another gauge install, finish putting on break-in miles. Idk I'll see if I can get him to squeeze this in. 

I guess my only option to make this work is to take apart both mounts, take the new insert and put it in the stock mount, seal it back up and reinstall everything? I'm surprised this topic hasnt been covered before. Changing mounts on the Tip. No love for the autobots in the 2.5 forum? lol :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i already changed my mount... and i have a tripto.. 

i have the BFI insert core, stage 2. 

it was easy, just lift the car, put it on jack stands, lift the tranny, remove the mount. drill the mount 
swap cores, put new mount in. TIGHTEN new mount. put all back to stock. 

enjoy. lol.... 

i mean, you are making this WAY more complicated than what it really is...! just do it, and you'll be like, DUH!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

yep, took me about an hour


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

still curious, chance that my welded up POS trans was making everything sit wrong so I'm leaving the mount till the end of this round of the build to see if a new transmission gets everything back right. Keep me posted cuz in 2 or 3 weeks I'll know for sure the last few parts I need to button up the car. I'd still prefer to use BSH mounts if necessary to replace.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Before I knew BSH was making these two motor mounts... I destroyed my clutch at 7k and was able to mak a 2.0T VF trans mount work without much modifications. Just hope they get this motor mount done soon !!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Paging BSH...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

seriously?? no updates?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Come on BSH... At least poke your head in here and say you are still working on them...


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

YES YES ! an update would be good !


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Figure it out yet?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

So...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. this sucks...


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

BSH Speedshop said:


> We are going to be kicking these off here very shortly...



October 2009... I think very shortly is just about up by now


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

opcorn:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Wow I'm almost glad my trans melted down and can't afford these now. Doesn't look good for you guys. What you gotta do is go into their other threads and ask about the mounts.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

it's been done already. Ignored


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and when we call, they say the same story...


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)




----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I have sent my 3rd e-mail to them asking them to update this thread and us..... still no response. Its not good business


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

at least they have them on their new website... 

http://www.bshspeedshop.com/store/bsh-2.5l-billet-engine-mount.html


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Yea..... wierd how they show the 2.0T mount under the 2.5L section...... hmmmm


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Im pretty sure when they came out with the mount for the 2.0t it took them like a year longer than they expected so im not too surprised its taking so long with no answers


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

MattWayMK5 said:


> ...it took them like a year longer than they expected so im not too surprised its taking so long...


no problem



MattWayMK5 said:


> ...with no answers


problem


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm not saying that is right on their part but I can understand that you can only keep saying "were working on it" so many times. They're a shop and I'm sure they have a ton of other things going on besides this which I'm sure isn't their main focus. 

I myself have a broken motor mount on my car and would like nothing more than to see these come out already but when they come out they come out. It takes time to produce a quality product


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Which is why I am not bad mouthing them. But, a simple "Hi we are still working on it" would be a nice gesture.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

ENRGZR said:


> Which is why I am not bad mouthing them. But, a simple "Hi we are still working on it" would be a nice gesture.


exactamente

you read my mind


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Thanks to whomever sent the instant message to review this thread. 

First, let me please apologize for the lack of communication. We are testing different designs of the mount to ensure a structurally sound and true performance part. We are working on it, in fact we met on it today.  

This post will not have new information as short of trying a few different things, nothing much has changed. 

We have a new approach to take in finishing this project, it will be finished, and it will be what we promised when you get it. 

If you have emails or want to talk to us directly, PLEASE email us, [email protected], [email protected]. Those who have mentioned sending emails, I will look into that as I dont want my staff thinking no new information means no reply. This will not be a problem hence forth. 

Thank you.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Phil!

:beer:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Thank you very much Phil. Very much appreciated. You're still A+ in my book. :sly:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks again. I know you guys won't sell an inferior product and are working to perfect it. Thanks for the update...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we would love it if you guys dont forget us.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes... thanks Phil ! If anything just update us once a week if you dont mind.... Do you think it will be ready by H2o ?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

We are going to meet on this part again today. There's been some major changes (good ones) in the company as of recent and we have added a project manager to the staff which takes a big load off of me. This will help speed things back up.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Phil- 

You have PM!  

-E


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just like the fact that communication is starting to flow, agin. 

so lets keep this alive.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

Does anyone have have just the tranny mount? if so how do you like it?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tranny mounts are only for 5sp manuals or 6sp manual. no love for the tippies. 

and, it should vibrate just enough to be tolerable.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

I have the trans mount..... it shakes the ish out of the dash !! love it !!:laugh:


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

08jackrabbit said:


> I have the trans mount..... it shakes the ish out of the dash !! love it !!:laugh:


 Ain't this the truth. I'm missing a few crowns on my teeth. My dentist won't be happy. :what: 

-E


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

id rather it not shake, but i don't really care if it does either lol. mainly wanted to know if doing the one mount made a noticeable difference in the amount of movement in the engine.


----------



## leszekr (May 4, 2009)

The trans mount shakes a lot, but it improves over time. Either that or you get used to it. I had the Dogbone mount and just did the tranny mount and there is almost NO engine movement. Before it was flopping aroudn like a dead fish, now its very stable. I wonder what the engine mount would do in addition.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Cant effen wait to see the motor mount difference !!! I think you get used to the trans mount shake but it does break in as well. All you guys that like things tight  42 Draft has shifter cable bushings and someone on here sold me the shifter cable bracket bushings as well..... feels like the trans is right under the shifter !! just how it should be.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

I'll take a tighty Katie any day over a loosey Susie. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Meeting again on this today


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok! keep us updated on the conclusions!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Will do. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow.. Did they forget???


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Meeting again on this today


How did that meeting go Phil ? you guys get it figured out yet ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have pm'ed him twice. no answer.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i have pm'ed him twice. no answer.


All he was doing in this thread is giving us one of these:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey, guys. I am here to answer any questions you have. Feel free to ask.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

umm.... what happened at the last meeting?
status on the mounts?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hey, guys. I am here to answer any questions you have. Feel free to ask.


Yea Johna..... how is this thing coming ? There has to be progress by now....


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> umm.... what happened at the last meeting?
> status on the mounts?


We put together a schedule to get the product completed and into production.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

When is the completion date ?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> We *WILL* put together a schedule to get the product completed and into production.




at least for those that already paid for the mounts...


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

If that isn't the vaguest **** I've ever read, then I don't know what is.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Easy fellas! I just got off the phone with [email protected] and he assured me that these mounts are absolutely being worked on and will be completed in the near future. It's not an easy mount to make, especially when they're the only company to even consider making 2.5L mounts, so they have nothing but the stock mount to work off of. Just be patient and let them make the quality mounts they're known for. If you guys want this mount to be as good as the mount for the GTI (and your a douche if you don't) then you'll just sit back and let them get it right. And for those of you who already put your orders in: 

1) Props for stepping up and showing BSH there is enough immediate interest in the 2.5 community for them to start making the mounts.

2)Already having an order in means that you're gonna be getting one of the first mounts. That being said, why would you bug them to into doing a rush job and sending you a mount that doesn't live up to their name? Just be patient and you will be rewarded by having a badass set of mounts that are awesome from the first set to the last.

AGAIN: HANG IN THERE MY FELLOW 5 BANGERS! IT WILL BE WELL WORTH THE SHORT WAIT!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, short wait? this has been going on since february!!

i dont mind waiting, hell i have a 2.5 not a 2.0T. so waiting comes with the car.

it just sucks to be told: "soon" since feb.

if they told me, dude pay and wait 1 year, i would gladly wait it.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

By "short wait" I meant the mounts are being worked on and BSH is committed to finishing them. John told me the passenger side (engine) mount is just tricky to design (especially to live up to their reputation for mk5 motor mounts). Anyone can make a solid mount that fits and holds the motor where its supposed to sit, but its not easy to make a mount that doesn't shake your balls off and also hold everything still. I don't know about you, but I want a nice comfortable, yet stiff mount that makes my 2.5 growl like the 2.0T engine mount they make. And I'm sure they're trying to give us an equally great mount, so I don't think the waiting is the worst thing in the world cuz it's something that's worth letting BSH perfect. And it sucks that you already paid for something you don't have yet, but it was for a good cause. You guys who put orders in made BSH move this back to the top of their list. And hopefully they'll have a badass mount to make up for the wait. I'm sure their making progress!


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> By "short wait" I meant the mounts are being worked on and BSH is committed to finishing them. John told me the passenger side (engine) mount is just tricky to design (especially to live up to their reputation for mk5 motor mounts). Anyone can make a solid mount that fits and holds the motor where its supposed to sit, but its not easy to make a mount that doesn't shake your balls off and also hold everything still. I don't know about you, but I want a nice comfortable, yet stiff mount that makes my 2.5 growl like the 2.0T engine mount they make. And I'm sure they're trying to give us an equally great mount, so I don't think the waiting is the worst thing in the world cuz it's something that's worth letting BSH perfect. And it sucks that you already paid for something you don't have yet, but it was for a good cause. You guys who put orders in made BSH move this back to the top of their list. And hopefully they'll have a badass mount to make up for the wait. I'm sure their making progress!


 
I want it to shake my balls off !!!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

You may want to lose your testicles via volkswagen, but I think the majority of us want a mount that keeps the engine in place and stays smooth throughout the entire rev range. I just really can't wait to hear the growl the mounts will give my bunny. I think this and Eurojet's BT kit for the 2.5 will pretty much seal the deal for us in the "2.5L vs 2.0T sound war" I'm completely convinced that our engine sounds MUCH better than the 4 bangers with the proper mods. It has the sound of a vr6 crossed with a 2.0T with a hint of v10. I F****N LOVE IT!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Haven't posted in forever but yeah I was one of the first pre orders and am still waiting patiently...My stock mount is half to sh!t after the last time I was at the track. Obviously want the best mount I can get and not a rushed one just hope soon really means soon now =)


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

How we doing on this? I'm getting somewhat tired of my engine doing back flips in the engine bay when I shift.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Yessss... havnt heard a thing ! how is this coming ???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

calling them.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, so he said he will make a post today. (john a @ bsh)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

hope they do it. i need them


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

We are going to do it. The project will resume in a few weeks. We have had a few hang ups getting things done. It is the very next thing on our list.

If anyone has any questions feel free to call in. 602.606.7973


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Resume ????


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

08jackrabbit said:


> Resume ????


Yes, if you have any questions please call in.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

dope, keep me in the loop cuz I'm gonna need a full set of mounts it would appear


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Need an update here guys.... what do we have ? been almost a month


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Who wants to call?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want these mounts... What do we have to do? Pm me the number and I'll call them to get this started


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

> Contact us
> 
> Address:
> BSH Speedshop
> ...


from their website


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

honestly any solid mounts gonna make it shake.

im gonna buy some new stock mounts. 65k miles of fun in this car and they need to be replaced.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

no one callig?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

yeah i called them yesterday and they said that they have a new prototype design for the engine mount that they will make and test. also they said they just purchased a machine that would make the whole process easier. i would imagine it's a CNC machine but don't take my word on that. BSH is trying to make a very high quality mount for us 5 bangers and thank you all for patiently waiting.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thanks for calling and for the news! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

hopefully, i can has em before dic!


----------



## Sillyrrabbit (Aug 25, 2010)

I just replaced my motor mount with an oem one. Make an upgrade!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Sillyrrabbit said:


> I just replaced my motor mount with an oem one. Make an upgrade!!


how many miles?


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

*BSH engine motor mount!!*

I'm ready when yall are. What would shipping be to tennessee? Make this happen. 
I've called black forest, and they aren't in a hurry either.


----------



## bpylantvw (Jan 29, 2010)

Is the asking price of $279.00 for just the passenger side engine mount, or 
for a set of mounts?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

bpylantvw said:


> Is the asking price of $279.00 for just the passenger side engine mount, or
> for a set of mounts?


 I think there's only a mount on the passenger side. When I put in the BFI insert, it sure looked to me like the trans mount takes care of the other side pretty well.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

The passenger side mount is the ENGINE mount, driver's side mount is the TRANSMISSION mount, and the PENDULUM mount is under the car just behind the engine bay. the engine mount is the only one that they need to design and produce... as the transmission and pendulum mounts are shared with all the other MKV's. for those of you who only want to buy the engine mount... you WILL need to upgrade all 3 eventually. Having one solid mount puts a huge amount of stress and strain on the other stock mounts and they will go bad long before their time. it is very wise to just save up for a whole set or at least have the polyurethane inserts for the other mounts if your just getting the engine mount. but you will defintiely get the best results from getting all 3. i know that's what i'm doing.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> The passenger side mount is the ENGINE mount, driver's side mount is the TRANSMISSION mount, and the PENDULUM mount is under the car just behind the engine bay. the engine mount is the only one that they need to design and produce... as the transmission and pendulum mounts are shared with all the other MKV's. for those of you who only want to buy the engine mount... you WILL need to upgrade all 3 eventually. Having one solid mount puts a huge amount of stress and strain on the other stock mounts and they will go bad long before their time. it is very wise to just save up for a whole set or at least have the polyurethane inserts for the other mounts if your just getting the engine mount. but you will defintiely get the best results from getting all 3. i know that's what i'm doing.


 Exactly! I have the inserts on my others and my pass mount is like half dead lol! Thats why I can't wait for this to be done so my engine doesn't look like its floating around in the ocean when I rev :laugh:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

hahaha yeah i really cant wait for these to be done either. i am dying to find out how solid mounts will change the sound of 2.5 and how smooth the shifts and especially downshifts will be. i'm also really glad that BSH is taking their time and hopefully the mounts will be perfect when they're done and i'll still be able to hold my steering wheel and shifter without losing teeth. patiently waiting for this and keep up the hard work BSH! opcorn::beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.. the funny thing is that they are not "taking their time" they are just not doing it at the moment..! 

delay after delay... 

i'm hoping it to be done soon, but i dunno...maybe by january?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Halloween bump.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> but i dunno...maybe by january?


maybe... but of what year...


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ok I know my last few posts on here were all about patience and whatnot... but it really wouldn't kill them to at least tell us whats going on. I call them all the time and they always tell me it's being worked on. I would just like the smallest bit of proof. Even a picture of one of the bolts they're gonna use. Give us something just to let us know it's really happening!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm at the point where I'm gonna look into making my own custom mount... It's funny that the 2.0t mount has been out for years, yet the 2.5 gets no love... :screwy:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

heard something about a test car rolling in shortly after they get back from SEMA


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> heard something about a test car rolling in shortly after they get back from SEMA


I was told they were waiting for a donor car for measurements to finish the mount..... I personally didnt think it would take this long to find a guy that would give up their 2.5 for a day to finish this one piece. Its just not top priority for them.... and they should tell us that.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> heard something about a test car rolling in shortly after they get back from SEMA


This is true and yes it is top priority at the moment.


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> This is true and yes it is top priority at the moment.


good news to hear :thumbup:


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

Post SEMA bump...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm due for mounts, and I really don't want stockers, especially with the turbo.

Free bump.


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

bump, I want mounts too


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

blackhawk 76 said:


> bump, I want mounts too



Good luck.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Anyone hear anything from BSH lately? God I really hope they don't drop this project. It's something that us 2.5'ers need badly. Our stock mounts suck donkey turd and I know BSH makes some very quality mounts. I just installed all 3 mounts on my buddy's MKV GTI and they're absolutely the TITS! Makes his engine sound almost like a VR6 and you don't get any lag between shifts, nor do you get thrown forward on an agressive downshift. BSH WE NEED A SOLID ENGINE MOUNT FROM YOU GUYS!!!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

It's been 14 months since they started this thread and 10 months since they said they're gonna make them and still nothing.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pm'ed


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> pm'ed


who???

you have info?


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

vw93to85 said:


> It's been 14 months since they started this thread and 10 months since they said they're gonna make them and still nothing.



Good point..... Is this gonna be made or not ?? its one thing to spike our interest but a whole other thing not to produce or keep us up to date. It has been more than enought time to make this mount ! we need an ETA like ASAP !! I feel we have been very patient with this. I have called and was told on 2 occasions this would be ready by Thanksgiving..... still nothing... not good business.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

~kInG~ said:


> who???
> 
> you have info?


nah. i pmed the bsh people.

i'll give em a call tomorrow.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

08jackrabbit said:


> Good point..... Is this gonna be made or not ?? its one thing to spike our interest but a whole other thing not to produce or keep us up to date. It has been more than enought time to make this mount ! we need an ETA like ASAP !! I feel we have been very patient with this. I have called and was told on 2 occasions this would be ready by Thanksgiving..... still nothing... not good business.


How many of us made the payment??? 



thygreyt said:


> nah. i pmed the bsh people.
> 
> i'll give em a call tomorrow.


:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i was the 2nd one.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

this guy


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I heard good news from Phil on Friday but I'm not sure I'm allowed to share the specifics... none the less I'm excited to have the opportunity to sell these


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i would be real happy to get this before the end of the year!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Made payment and sitting here waiting with :beer: in hand.....


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> i would be real happy to get this before the end of the year!


just a few days left...

seems we've been naughty this year...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

if all goes as planned I'm looking forward to writing up some instructions for these with the assistance of my trusty tech Gilbert


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

~kInG~ said:


> just a few days left...
> 
> seems we've been naughty this year...


indeed it does seem like it


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Seriously ..... what the "F" is goin on here ???? You guys remember this thread was started 10-08-2009 I cant understand why there is no product by now or any one from BSH keeping us updated. Patience are getting a little short


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

08jackrabbit said:


> Seriously ..... what the "F" is goin on here ???? You guys remember this thread was started 10-08-2009 I cant understand why there is no product by now or any one from BSH keeping us updated. Patience are getting a little short


Look back at when they first came out with the mounts for the FSI. They were delayed like 2 years so its not too surprising to me. They will be out eventually and in the mean time everyone (not speaking to anyone specifically) complaining about it, isn't going to speed up the process


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

according to facebook I think they technically happened yesterday


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yet, we know nothing.


----------



## BSH Speedshop (Apr 22, 2009)

Those of you with pre orders in expect to be contacted with in the next few days regarding official release information.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

BSH Speedshop said:


> Those of you with pre orders in expect to be contacted with in the next few days regarding official release information.


how much is it to pre-order? I need these like Tyrone Biggums needs crack.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

BSH Speedshop said:


> Those of you with pre orders in expect to be contacted with in the next few days regarding official release information.


I got a call today!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

~kInG~ said:


> I got a call today!!  :thumbup:


...Aaaaaaaaand? :grinsanta:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Slipstream said:


> ...Aaaaaaaaand? :grinsanta:


???


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yea info please!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

~kInG~ said:


> I got a call today!!  :thumbup:


Yep, me too!!! They are done and My pre-order has been filled.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

ENRGZR said:


> Yep, me too!!! They are done and My pre-order has been filled.


How much did these bad boys run you? They are next on my list of crap to get.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

at least for the pre-order they were $279


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

~kInG~ said:


> at least for the pre-order they were $279


Damnit, that's cheap too...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

We will be running a GB on these for those who didnt make the pre order


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> We will be running a GB on these for those who didnt make the pre order


Count me in for the GB


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

How about pictures of the finished product :biggrinsanta:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> We will be running a GB on these for those who didnt make the pre order


I'm in too.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i'm definitely in


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> We will be running a GB on these for those who didnt make the pre order


Ditto.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

08jackrabbit said:


> How about pictures of the finished product :biggrinsanta:


I have a set coming up to me. Will take photos and put together packages for those who want.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> I have a set coming up to me. Will take photos and put together packages for those who want.


Absolutely. Keep us in the loop, anyone who does things to these motors is in dire need, and have been waiting for good news!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm in.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Count me in for the GB for sure. Can't wait to hear the beastly sound these bad boys will bring out of the 2.5L!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Any update on when these will be available for group buy?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. BSH. has. been. telling. us. to. wait. for. over. a. year! 

that sucks! and still no updates? they keep saying: is on the top of the list! i just wonder, do they even DO the list.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not bashing BSH here. But I called them almost 2 weeks ago and I was told that the mounts were finished and ready to be purchased. If this is the case, why is there no official release? or pics of the mount? or intro pricing? I'm assuming all this is to come, but we haven't exactly been impatient here. I just don't get why all this stuff is being treated as "insider info" right now. Please tell me if I'm being ridiculous.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> Any update on when these will be available for group buy?


 x9263761389614651954 Still down for the GB when that happens!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm here for the group buy..  

Money in hand, just waiting on them...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

We will be running the GB on Friday 14th January. 
Sign up with your name below 
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
etc


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Issam Abed said:


> We will be running the GB on Friday 14th January.
> Sign up with your name below
> 1. Teamzleep
> 2.
> ...


  

Any news on the price?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just to summarize everything: 

what are we GB'ing for? price? eta? 

please post as much info as possible. if it all sounds and looks good, then count me in.


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Issam Abed said:


> We will be running the GB on Friday 14th January.
> Sign up with your name below
> 1. Teamzleep
> 2. b1aCkDeA7h
> ...


I'll happily toss my name onto that. Ditto on the price.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> just to summarize everything:
> 
> what are we GB'ing for? price? eta?
> 
> please post as much info as possible. if it all sounds and looks good, then count me in.


 x2 I need too know the price before I can put my name up there.


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

Gunbunny08 said:


> x2 I need too know the price before I can put my name up there.


x3 on the price


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

In for updates?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

That list would probably be much longer if we knew a little more about this GB. It's ONE day before the GB and we don't even know what it's for. All 3 mounts? Price? Is this still happening?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[C-3PO voice] we are doomed.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> [C-3PO voice] we are doomed.


 Hahaha, it always seems that way with 2.5 aftermarket. It always kinda feels like they're giving up on us. Even when they're not!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know.
most of the time, they DO give up on us. 

hopefully this year, we WILL have more production turbo kits, and motor mounts, and transmission mounts, and intake manifolds, an moar!


----------



## M3NTAL Kev (Jun 11, 2002)

I need motor mounts pretty badly; they have been deteriorating for the last 3 months since the summer's hard driving.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

So.... Day of GB, Money in bank, waiting to hand over.... On that little list and everything. 

STILL no news. Not even a PM... I'm so close to making my own. Reminds me of when I owned an S30... Made a lot of parts myself to save from spending big bucks. :sly:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

M3NTAL Kev said:


> I need motor mounts pretty badly; they have been deteriorating for the last 3 months since the summer's hard driving.


x2 on this


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I dunno what's going on with this GB, but at least we know the mounts are finished. GB seemed like it wasn't set in stone from the get go. Maybe we'll have a real one soon.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Well It's good to know I can just buy it from the site if It doesn't go through. I'll just sit in for the GB, if It doesn't happen by the time I get my tax return, I'm just buying the whole set straight from BSH.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I dunno what's going on with this GB, but at least we know the mounts are finished. GB seemed like it wasn't set in stone from the get go. Maybe we'll have a real one soon.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah it sucks... but you can't say we're not used to it by now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jesus the motor mount just needs to be released already:banghead: i have the other two mounts already and just waiting on this one


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

The motor mount itself is going to be around 280 USD. Before you ask WHY, remember that is a SOLID chunk of aluminum needed to brace the engine.
be patient. You waited this long, whats a couple more days?


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Hmm, solid mounts. I think I'll pass now. I've been in a car with solid mounts and I don't want to fight for a better dental plan at the moment.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think you misunderstood what he was trying to say. Someone correct me if im wrong but this is how I understand they are made... I believe the mount starts off as a big chuck of aluminum and needs to be milled and cnc'ed or whatever they do to get it in to the proper shape. Then it will have urethane inserts like most of there mounts do on the market. If you look way back in this thread I think they had some CAD drawings of what it might look like.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah I don't think he meant it will be a solid mount. I believe he indeed meant that it will start as a chunk of aluminum. It should have Polyuerethane inserts so it won't rattle you to bits. Look at their mounts for the 2.0T to get a rough idea of what it'll be like.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

I think the biggest thing you and every other person in this thread has posted started with was "I called them...." I don't mean that to be rude, and it's true we could be more active on the forums, so I do see that as a valid point and thank you for how you worded your post. This hasn't been the most fun but looks like it's almost over.

This last year has been insane. Plain and simple. We experienced great growth and therefore had to adapt and improve internal systems and processes. Growing pains and all that....

Anyway, let's get down to it. When we set out to build the mount we had a plan which proved very fiscally irresponsible. A new method was determined and tested. We however did not have the proper equipment to produce the product and maintain good qc and lead times. Turns out it's a pretty pricey cnc press for the job. Our manufacturing group put together a program to get one without an unforecasted capital investment which involved finding and delivering a huge outside job. In the end, the press is now on the floor allowing us to finish 2.5 mounts.

For whatever it's worth, it's been progress one way or another this whole time, the process however wouldn't of made much sense on the forums. imagine seeing, "we are trying to get new equipment, anyone need any heavy industrial or high volume cnc machine work" posted.. 

We also have found a c2 stage 3 car which is fit with the mounts as part of our last steps. 

The 2.5 is a cool engine. Sounds great and has excellent potential. I have enough vws right now but one of these with big cams, a lightened high compression engine, and itbs would just about make my millennium.

So thank you all for your patience. 

As a side bar, it also looks like we will be releasing 09+ pendulum mounts about the same time so complete kits will be available.

All the best.
- Phill


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome. Great job guys...


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Very cool, I now see why we were left in the dark. It makes sense that you didn't post your progress, as much of what you had to post wasn't related to the mounts. Thanks for elaborating, and we can't wait to see and purchase these mounts. Good luck with your future projects and with finalizing your ongoing ones.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

280$ is not bad at all. im in for sure on one of these:thumbup: cant wait:beer:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> 280$ is not bad at all. im in for sure on one of these:thumbup: cant wait:beer:


Yeah and last time I called I was told it would be $610 for all 3 mounts. That's not much more than the 2.0T mounts. Buying a set as soon as I have the $$$ to blow!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm down with being patient... Mine aren't shot yet, so I'm still good. 

I'm glad you guys popped in and filled us in. I've yet to be disappointed with a BSH product yet. You guys rock.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

all I know is when I go into work tomorrow I had better find that my boss has or is in the process of finalizing my order for these, my new air filter and the meth kit. Been putting off tearing the whole engine bay apart again to do the new lower timing cover and rear main seal till this stuff comes in... unfortunately my driveway looks like the gulf coast did a few months ago but hey I've owned a few 8Vs so I'm used to it.
@Phil do you still need me to do an install write up, Gilbert and I were talking about making a video and a write up at the shop whenever everything comes together


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Thanks guys. 

You all have been very good to us and I hope now that you can see what we have had to do to make this happen the whole scenario makes more sense. 

On the topic of seeing, if any of you find yourselves in Az, dont hesitate to stop by. We make everything here so its a really good look as to what happens behind the scenes.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> You all have been very good to us and I hope now that you can see what we have had to do to make this happen the whole scenario makes more sense.
> 
> On the topic of seeing, if any of you find yourselves in Az, dont hesitate to stop by. We make everything here so its a really good look as to what happens behind the scenes.


Why am I not still stationed in AZ? :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

well, BSH you still have my business when these come out.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> well, BSH you still have my business when these come out.


 x2. Phil, did I have the price correct? $610 for a set? Either way, I'm in. Although, a little comnfirmation or elaboration would be much appreciated. 

To my fellow 2.5'ers: This is pretty huge of the aftermarket to go through all the trouble of designing, producing, and testing something this cool for us. As many of you know, most companies tend to look past making 2.5 products cuz of a lack of serious customers, thus too much risk. If you disagree, and believe that enough of us are modding this platform, then please show your interest and/or purchase a set so we can keep getting awesome stuff like this made for us. Show them that we deserve just as much love as the 2.0T guys and gals! Let's help make 2011 a HUGE year for this amazing engine!

Thanks BSH and my fellow 5 bangers
(Sorry to preach, but hey, it's MLK day after all)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ya i hope i can at some point only purchase the motor mount. i have the pendulum mount and trans. mount already. any idea if bsh will only sell them as a kit first, since the long wait? if so im fine with waiting a little while to be able to purchase the motor mount by itself. :beer:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not 100% sure, but I don't see why you couldn't just buy the engine mount, especially since you already bought the other 2. I hope someone who has all 3 makes a video of how beastly the 2.5 sounds with solid mounts. Or at least a sound clip.

PS: I'm making a shirt with your sig on it, if that's ok with you Kevin. :beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Not 100% sure, but I don't see why you couldn't just buy the engine mount, especially since you already bought the other 2. I hope someone who has all 3 makes a video of how beastly the 2.5 sounds with solid mounts. Or at least a sound clip.
> 
> PS: I'm making a shirt with your sig on it, if that's ok with you Kevin. :beer:


nice lol can u make me one toooo??????

well i said that about purchasing just the motor mount cuz idk if the first batch they only made enough to sell kits, and if a secound run comes we can buy just the mount. idk some companies do do that, not necessarily auto companies. idk i'll see i guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

:wave:OK Guys its officially official!!!!


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

YES!!!!!!!! Is mine here yet?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is it done yet?

when does it ships???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

and i just called! 

done. should ship soon...!!! 

as soon as i get mine, i'll do a lil DIY.

thanks justin.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Soooooo.... I can finally go to their site and throw down on this badboy?!?!?!?!?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TeamZleep said:


> Soooooo.... I can finally go to their site and throw down on this badboy?!?!?!?!?


yep!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:OK Guys its officially official!!!!


Damn... that's a really cool looking mount. I see why it took some time to get the design right. But now that it's finally done I have to say, it looks awesome! Cant wait to buy a set!


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

I want a set.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you can "buy" the sets now, if the bank allows it.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I am going to arrange a GB with BSH for 20 of these kits (either both engine & trans mount) or all 3. So for those who are interested please sign up below.
1.
2.
3.

The mount looks really good guys:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm looking for a tranny mount for my 2.5 auto.
is that in the works?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

INA said:


> I am going to arrange a GB with BSH for 20 of these kits (either both engine & trans mount) or all 3. So for those who are interested please sign up below.
> 1. Mattwaymk5 (all 3 mounts)
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Im in for a motor and trans mount, stage 2 please!


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

The mount looks really good. Makes me miss my car a little. Can't wait to see how these perform.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

INA said:


> I am going to arrange a GB with BSH for 20 of these kits (either both engine & trans mount) or all 3. So for those who are interested please sign up below.
> 1.
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


Whats pricing going to be like? Are you willing to send them to Canada as well?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Since they're officially out, I have to just sit happily and pick up the whole set when my tax return hits.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:OK Guys its officially official!!!!


 

When are these shipping out ?


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Whats pricing going to be like?


 Interested as well. Just need the engine and trans mount, already have the dogbone. Thanks!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

digitalpirat said:


> Interested as well. Just need the engine and trans mount, already have the dogbone. Thanks!


 Will arrange with BSH tomorrow and then I will post up the thread. 
Expect some decent savings but the offer will only be available in a very limited quantity.:thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just ordered my engine mount. I took as long to actually make my order from the pre order as you guys did to finally make it lol! Sorry about the huge delay had some personal issues going on and no computer access everytime I called no one picked up the phone. Now back online and order was placed!  Can't wait to install the engine mount checked mine yesterday and it was all torn up


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Will arrange with BSH tomorrow and then I will post up the thread.
> Expect some decent savings but the offer will only be available in a very limited quantity.:thumbup:


Any updates on this?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

We be shipping!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Damn... that's a really cool looking mount. I see why it took some time to get the design right. But now that it's finally done I have to say, it looks awesome! Cant wait to buy a set!


Yea it was fun to say the least. Multiple angles, multiple components that needed to be cleared, and you have to end up in the EXACT same spots every time.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> We be shipping!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

My order has be queued since 1/31 when I ordered it.....dunno whats up with that guess I'll sit back and wait for a response to whats up opcorn::beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Good work BSH. Any info on the group buy that was discussed?


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

Ordered mine from DBC yesterday! Gotta do some "customization" on the mounts before installing, so it'll probably be a couple of weeks before I have pics.

Thanks BSH for making these! I'm very excited to see what these do performance and appearance wise for our bay!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mine should be home on the 9th. and hopefully it'll be installed on that weekend.

btw, BSH does it comes with instructions? torque specs?


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Finally out of queued land I think as far as getting them. Grey I would imagine the same specs as the stock mount. I'll check my bentley for the numbers if you need em

EDIT - found the book only to find no torque specs for the 2.5....only on the 1.9tdi does it show engine mount torque specs of: The littlest strech bolts get 15 ft/lb + 1/4 turn, the next size up get 30ft/lb + 1/4 turn and the largest get 44ft/lb + 1/4 turn


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

some hope for all y'all


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> some hope for all y'all


 Nice dude, the mounting bracket looks much thicker here than it does in the other pics. Keep us posted on how it performs and sounds. Congrats and thanks again BSH for making this happen for us :thumbup::thumbup:.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

sadly I'm waiting on the other 2 mounts to arrive cuz the sales manager at work keeps slacking on that and my meth kit... should have had this ish ages ago


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Nice dude, the mounting bracket looks much thicker here than it does in the other pics. Keep us posted on how it performs and sounds. Congrats and thanks again BSH for making this happen for us :thumbup::thumbup:.


You could hook your car up to a catapult with that bracket if you wanted too :laugh:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> You could hook your car up to a catapult with that bracket if you wanted too :laugh:


Thats what i call a engine mount. :thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

I don't see the engine rocking all over the place with that baby connected! Sweet can't wait for mine to get here already!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey blackrabbit did the mount come with any instructions or torque specs like Grey was asking about?


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

actually, Phil had previously asked me if the shop I work for could help out with instructions... not sure if his offer is still on the table but I was going to document the install none the less. I'm just waiting on the other 2 mounts and the meth kit to arrive and then I gotta install a new lower timing cover, the mounts and the meth kit and dyno tune the meth to see what I can safely raise boost to.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

We would still like to see your review but the photo shoot for the install instruction has been done.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

If so, where are the instructions??? Also, is it safe to assume that the mounts come pre assembled and torqued to specs???


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Just got mine today and WOW! The pics don't do it justice, this thing is beefy! Nice weight to it and very well made :thumbup: Yes Grey mine came pre assembled not sure about the torque specs though. 

Now just a little question to you guys. Can the bolts on the original mount be resused and as asked early what are the torque specs for those bolts? Thanks in advance


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

elf911 said:


> Just got mine today and WOW! The pics don't do it justice, this thing is beefy! Nice weight to it and very well made :thumbup: Yes Grey mine came pre assembled not sure about the torque specs though.
> 
> Now just a little question to you guys. Can the bolts on the original mount be resused and as asked early what are the torque specs for those bolts? Thanks in advance


thanks for asking that question had the exact same concern


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Maybe BSH will elighten us with the specs or post a link to a DIY page soon lol because the last thing I want is a bad bolt or an undertightened one considering its holding the engine in place 

Waiting to see Billet Engine Mount on this page http://www.bshspeedshop.com/bshstore/pages/2.5-Liter-Instructions-.html


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have a set of instructions... i'll post it in 45 mins or so.


anyways. bsh, any tips to install this??? i just spent the last 3 hours under rain and at 40F... i just couldnt install this!!!

there is one bolt... close to the headers... its impossible to fit any tool to remove it!

again, i'll post pics of everything soon, but if you can chime in, i'll appreciate it.

PS, i'm assuming you know which bolt, cause its the only one thats a pain in the @ss.
located in the braket, alone, connected to the engine.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

> i have a set of instructions... i'll post it in 45 mins or so.
> 
> 
> anyways. bsh, any tips to install this??? i just spent the last 3 hours under rain and at 40F... i just couldnt install this!!!
> ...


Oh boy I really hope it isn't this big of a PITA! LOL cause its alot colder than 40 here and we still have plenty of snow and ice on the ground! But THANK YOU Grey for the insight and instructions:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

thygreyt said:


> i have a set of instructions... i'll post it in 45 mins or so.
> 
> 
> anyways. bsh, any tips to install this??? i just spent the last 3 hours under rain and at 40F... i just couldnt install this!!!
> ...


You need to jack the motor up a bit from below to gain access to that bolt. I'll got on the phone in the AM to get the C2 S3 Rabbit we are playing with back in here so we can snap some pics.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i could sprt of reach it... but the pipes didnt let me move the ratches...

also, where do you recommend to lift the motor?? i was lifting from the oil pan... nothing was bent, and i put the car back together... i'll try again in 1 week.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Greyt, are you seriously saying the mount doesn't come with zinc plated 10.9 grade bolts like it says on the website?! Or are you just reminding people to use the new bolts? Cuz you definitely said "remember to BUY new bolts" and it threw me off quite a bit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the mount comes pre assembled.
you need to buy the bolts to mount it into the car.

to be specific:
-you need to buy the bolts that connect the mount to the engine and the car.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> the mount comes pre assembled.
> you need to buy the bolts to mount it into the car.
> 
> to be specific:
> -you need to buy the bolts that connect the mount to the engine and the car.


 No offense to BSH here, but we spend MORE than the 2.0T guys for this, and we get LESS?! I'm still very grateful that you guys made this mount, but really? I can't be the only person who sees it like this. It's not that big of a deal, but believe it or not it can prevent some poeple from pulling the trigger on these. If the other BSH mounts didn't come with better bolts, I wouldn't be posting this. I know you guys spent more to make this mount, but I expected it to also come with better bolts like the GTI counterpart. I guess we'll never get the same treatment :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Just got off the phone with my dealer's part dept. It about 5 and change pre bolt, and there are 5 bolts (or 6?) And well.. Its what 30$ more?
Not much. But it does make sense for bsh to not have em with the mount cuase that would inflate the price from 280 to 310... Which looks like. A lot more... Marketing wisse it makes sense to not pack em. However, they could have made it an option.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Just got off the phone with my dealer's part dept. It about 5 and change pre bolt, and there are 5 bolts (or 6?) And well.. Its what 30$ more?
> Not much. But it does make sense for bsh to not have em with the mount cuase that would inflate the price from 280 to 310... Which looks like. A lot more... Marketing wisse it makes sense to not pack em. However, they could have made it an option.


 I see what you mean, but it would just make it easier if we could at least get factory bolts with our purchase. But It won't stop me personally from buying the mount. Although I'm sure there are some nit pickers out there that would see it otherwise.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hey Grey you have the part number for the bolts so I can order them? God that one bolt looks like its gonna be such a B!TCH to get to! :banghead: What is the the AC lines that are in the way or the EGR?

I can't wait to see if BSH puts up a DIY because I'd love to see how they got to that bolt without removing half of the engine bay :facepalm:


EDIT - Grey just took a close look and zoomed in on the pics....can you reach it from underneath the car?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i talked to [email protected] today...

he told me that is easier to remove from the bottom. sort of... lol
and he agrees that it is a bitch to remove.
and thats the reason for him not finishing the diy instructions... lol
i'm planning on picking up the bolts on next sat, and if he hasnt done the diy since then, i'll take pics and i'll send them to him.

to answer questions:
-those are the AC lines.
-for the bolts, just call the dealer and explain: bolts for the engine mount on right side of the motor, they'll know.

if in doubt, just ask to see the ETKA picture


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I also called and spoke to Justin and he said it would be just fine if you used the old bolts. He actually told me they tested the mount using the old bolts. I guess I'm over the whole no new bolts thing, but I still feel it's a bit inconsiderate to our $300 to be honest. Funny, I was actually gonna ask if you tried to get at that bolt from the bottom so you wouldn't have to deal with AC lines. I mentioned your post with the pics to Justin, and he said that's how they got it at it and that he already told you the same thing not too long before I called.

Anway I forgot to ask, but I'm pretty sure the tq spec for those 3 bracket bolts is 44 ft/lbs. I installed all 3 BSH mounts on a friend's GTI and the specs were 30 ft/lbs to the frame and 44 to the engine. Even if they're strech bolts, that's not enough to really stretch them. Am I correct? Or is it maybe a little tighter cuz the 2.5 might weigh a bit more? Could you elighten us on the correct specs, oh greyt one? And how the hell do you plan on tourqing that bolt?!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

yeap.. i did talk to justin... and i posted that, right??

anyways, i'm out of my place with the work laptop. i'll post the specs in a sec


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

look at the note... lol...

i mean no offense, but i just wont run the mount with the used bolts. and i wouldnt recomend anyone to do so either.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

No offense taken. I agree with using new bolts, and I always do when installing a new part. But I have to agree with Justin when he says 44 ft/lbs isn't really alot to ask from those bolts. Not saying you shouldn't buy new ones, but I would keep the old ones for sure.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Is a group buy still gonna happen for these mounts?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

Got mine!!!


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Once someone actually has their's installed please share your work so the rest of us can figure out how to install this until a DIY or instructions from the BSH. Want to put mine in so bad but can't afford to get stuck and not have a car for a few days :banghead:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Ok group buy is happening peeps!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i should be installing on sat


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Issam Abed said:


> Ok group buy is happening peeps!


Awesome


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

should have my other 2 mounts any day now... was a small delay getting my trans and dogbone. The car will be coming back apart next week for a new lower timing cover, BSH mounts all the way around and Water Meth.


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Ok group buy is happening peeps!


So do you have any information? Like pricing for one or both mounts. ETA, etc.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> should have my other 2 mounts any day now... was a small delay getting my trans and dogbone. The car will be coming back apart next week for a new lower timing cover, BSH mounts all the way around and Water Meth.


Thank God! LOL can't wait till you get it all done so I can take a crack at it myself


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Guys ... all you have to do is go in through the passenger fender well and pull a plastic plug that is about 1.5" in Dia out which will give you direct access to that hard-to-get-to bolt. Easy as pie


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

cool man.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

From rip down to reinstall only a half hour


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

08jackrabbit said:


> Guys ... all you have to do is go in through the passenger fender well and pull a plastic plug that is about 1.5" in Dia out which will give you direct access to that hard-to-get-to bolt. Easy as pie


really???

you has pics?
just so i can KNOW which one it is.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> really???
> 
> you has pics?
> just so i can KNOW which one it is.


Any idea what the torque spec is for the center bolt that comes with the mount ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

did you remove the front wheel?? 
judging by the pics, i think you did...

thanks for the pics too...


pics by: 08jackrabbit 


















it doesnt say anything for the middle bolt.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> did you remove the front wheel??
> judging by the pics, i think you did...
> 
> thanks for the pics too...


I did not remove the wheel... jacked the car up and turned the wheel all the way to the left... plenty of room


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

According to VF specs for the GTI engine mount they want the center bolt to be torqued to 40nm which is 30ft lbs


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Ok put your names up for the Group Buy now!
editing the images and need to know a quantity so we can guage interest!


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

jackrabbit,
the tq spec for that middle bolt is 30 ft lbs. It's the same on the center bolts for any BSH motor/trans mounts. NOBODY FORGET TO TORQUE THE MIDDLE BOLT! THE MOUNT WILL BE LOOSE IF YOU DON'T! I almost forgot to do it when installing mounts on a GTI. Then I noticed how big the gaps were between the urethane and billet pieces of the mount. Luckily I caught myself before wrapping everything back up. Thanks for your solution to the PITA bolt :beer:


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> jackrabbit,
> the tq spec for that middle bolt is 30 ft lbs. It's the same on the center bolts for any BSH motor/trans mounts. NOBODY FORGET TO TORQUE THE MIDDLE BOLT! THE MOUNT WILL BE LOOSE IF YOU DON'T! I almost forgot to do it when installing mounts on a GTI. Then I noticed how big the gaps were between the urethane and billet pieces of the mount. Luckily I caught myself before wrapping everything back up. Thanks for your solution to the PITA bolt :beer:


:beer::beer::beer: and dont forget opcorn:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

forgot to ask...

what are your impressions??

i'll be installing mine tomorrow afternoon


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> forgot to ask...
> 
> what are your impressions??
> 
> i'll be installing mine tomorrow afternoon


No issues... good fitment ! Mount could have integrated or used some kind of attachment for the metal coolant line that is just hanging now...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

not talking about issues...

lol, i mean, you have a 2.5T, it should have made an impression upon you, based on the car and on the engine movement.

so, how do you like it?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Interested provided the price is right.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Hahaha... tell ya the truth... I dont know. I still have the car up on jackstands from doing the front mount and IM. Hope to get it down soon to give you a better answer :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow! how did you clean the cover??? 
i'm impressed!


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> wow! how did you clean the cover???
> i'm impressed!


I take you are refering to the Eurojet valve cover ? I used mothers alum polish took no time at all


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Group Buy:
1. MattWayMK5
2.
3.
4.
5.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

08jackrabbit said:


> Guys ... all you have to do is go in through the passenger fender well and pull a plastic plug that is about 1.5" in Dia out which will give you direct access to that hard-to-get-to bolt. Easy as pie


THANK YOU!!!!!!  If you're ever in NYC I owe you a :beer: completely forgot about the little plug access port! I know what I'm doing once it warms up a little bit now :thumbup: well this and my R32 seats :laugh:

Stupid question maybe but do you need to have the engine supported from underneath on a jack while you do this or will it stay in place by itself to install the new mount? Never did a mount on a FWD car before


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

08jackrabbit said:


> Hahaha... tell ya the truth... I dont know. I still have the car up on jackstands from doing the front mount and IM. Hope to get it down soon to give you a better answer :laugh:


What front mount is that, that you're using?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

elf911 said:


> Stupid question maybe but do you need to have the engine supported from underneath on a jack while you do this or will it stay in place by itself to install the new mount? Never did a mount on a FWD car before


 You gotta support it from underneath using a jack. use a piece of wood between the jack and the oil pan. be careful though, don't jack the engine up too much. you just wanna take the weight off the mount, and lift the engine a tiny bit for wiggle room if you have trouble getting the bolts in. The mount should slide in and out if you have it done correctly.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i just finished doin my mount.

i took pics...

diy soon, later today


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5203647-2.5L-I5_motor-mount_DIY


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Group Buy:
> 1. MattWayMK5
> 2.
> 3.
> ...


1. MattWayMK5
2. A7Xogg
3.
4.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

elf911 said:


> THANK YOU!!!!!!  If you're ever in NYC I owe you a :beer: completely forgot about the little plug access port! I know what I'm doing once it warms up a little bit now :thumbup: well this and my R32 seats :laugh:
> 
> Stupid question maybe but do you need to have the engine supported from underneath on a jack while you do this or will it stay in place by itself to install the new mount? Never did a mount on a FWD car before


Na man.... no question is stupid. I used jack stands to support the car then used a hydraulic jack with wood on the oil pan as a buffer to support the motor. Thanks !! and Ill take you up on that beer sometime :thumbup:


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

MattWayMK5 said:


> What front mount is that, that you're using?


Its the Forge Motorsports IC.... this one actually was from the 2.0T kit that a buddy wasnt using. All the tubing is mandrel bent and custom fabricated


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'd like to know the price for the GB before i say I'm going to buy them. Also, will you ship to canada?


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

jackrabbit, which front bumper do you have? Does that Forge intercooler fit the stock rabbit bumper? I'm guessing you'd have to do some fancy trimming to make it work. Looks good though :thumbup:.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> jackrabbit, which front bumper do you have? Does that Forge intercooler fit the stock rabbit bumper? I'm guessing you'd have to do some fancy trimming to make it work. Looks good though :thumbup:.


I couldnt honestly say if it would fit under the Rabbit facia ....I did away with the Rabbit front and did a Jetta conversion.... rad support, rebar, facia etc. With that all fits beautiful with no trimming. Thanks man:thumbup:


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

08jackrabbit said:


> I couldnt honestly say if it would fit under the Rabbit facia ....I did away with the Rabbit front and did a Jetta conversion.... rad support, rebar, facia etc. With that all fits beautiful with no trimming. Thanks man:thumbup:


 I was thinking about getting a different bumper for a front mount when I go turbo. Very nice car dude, one of the more heavily modded rabbits around for sure. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I know the eurojet fmic needs a lot of trimming to make it work so Id have to see what the sizes of the forge fmic are to tell if you will also need a lot of trimming


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

DerekH said:


> I'd like to know the price for the GB before i say I'm going to buy them. Also, will you ship to canada?


Is it really that big of a deal? Obviously its going to be slightly cheaper than buying them off BSH's site if they get enough people. This is why we have so many problems with companies not wanting to make products for the 2.5 because everyone says they want it and then it comes down to "oh that is too expensive". Also I'm sure they will ship to Canada.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

One of you guys need to get it on the car and do a write-up. I want to buy it, just want to make sure it's still civil enough for daily driving. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Slipstream said:


> One of you guys need to get it on the car and do a write-up. I want to buy it, just want to make sure it's still civil enough for daily driving. :thumbup:


i'll have a 700 mile review on sunday. 

dont worry...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Is it really that big of a deal? Obviously its going to be slightly cheaper than buying them off BSH's site if they get enough people. This is why we have so many problems with companies not wanting to make products for the 2.5 because everyone says they want it and then it comes down to "oh that is too expensive". Also I'm sure they will ship to Canada.


It's not that I'm too concerned, i know its going to be cheaper. Its a matter of whether or not i have the expendable money right now. That's why i don't want to say ill buy it and then have to back out because i don't have the cash. I don't think there is anything wrong with knowing what you are getting yourself into. Its not a matter of if i will buy these mounts, its a matter of when will i have the money to buy these mounts. I understand your frustrations at the lack of resources going into development for the 2.5 but i hardly think its fair that you blame me for it. I never think "oh that's too expensive" i just think "oh i can't afford that right now, I'll get it when i can"


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

DerekH said:


> It's not that I'm too concerned, i know its going to be cheaper. Its a matter of whether or not i have the expendable money right now. That's why i don't want to say ill buy it and then have to back out because i don't have the cash. I don't think there is anything wrong with knowing what you are getting yourself into. Its not a matter of if i will buy these mounts, its a matter of when will i have the money to buy these mounts. I understand your frustrations at the lack of resources going into development for the 2.5 but i hardly think its fair that you blame me for it. I never think "oh that's too expensive" i just think "oh i can't afford that right now, I'll get it when i can"


Sorry, that was kinda a d*ck comment on my part. Not trying to blame you directly I guess I just vented my frustration of the 2.5 market in the wrong way


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i'll have a 700 mile review on sunday.
> 
> dont worry...


30 miles with the mount so far... which was the morning drive...

i got a couple vids... all will be posted on sunday...

but in a few words... wow.
an amazing job from BSH.

what can i say in a few lines??
-you can actually hear/feel the 5th cylinder.
-the car feels as ONE, its like the engine is finally part of the whole.
-its an incredible upgrade over all.
-keep in mind that i have all 3 mounts (tranny insert) so this brought everything together...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Sorry, that was kinda a d*ck comment on my part. Not trying to blame you directly I guess I just vented my frustration of the 2.5 market in the wrong way


Its all good dude, I appreciate the apology. And i feel the same way about the frustration. If this had come out a few months ago when i was working more i would have bought it without thinking about it. Work/money is tight now so i have to make more compromises. aka have less fun lol


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Its a mix of the 2.5 market and the fact that the economy is in the toilet so alot of people don't have money to throw at stuff and alot of companies can't do expensive R&D cause they are feeling the hurt as well.....just my 2c but awesome mount and once it stops raining cats and dogs here I can't wait to have this in :thumbup:


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Gunbunny08 said:


> I was thinking about getting a different bumper for a front mount when I go turbo. Very nice car dude, one of the more heavily modded rabbits around for sure. :beer::beer::beer:


Thankyou Gunbunny08.... its been apart more of its life than on the road for all the mods and research.... only 7K on her ....... but fun as hell !!! to drive


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Group Buy:

1. MattWayMK5
2. A7Xogg
3. b1aCkDeA7h
4.

Why not? Hoping for more interest on the Group Buy as well.


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> 30 miles with the mount so far... which was the morning drive...
> 
> i got a couple vids... all will be posted on sunday...
> 
> ...



hows the vibes compared to before and after. I still got a decent amount of NVH from my stage 1 insert. I still debate here and there if i should take it out or grab the bsh and equal it out. I remember on my previous car i did that and the vibes pretty much went away, only when i release the clutch to get going. The stage1 insert gives me a humming/resonance sound all around. PM sent regarding OEM mount.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Bump for a followup from Grey :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, 2 exams tomorrow! but dont worry, i havent forgotten!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

im still in for the group buy! i just need the motor and trans, no dog bone


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

To me, at idle there is a noticeable difference in vibes. In a good way. At speed and through the RPM range, it seems to have smoothed out the vibes that I was getting from running the tranny mount by itself. All in all, the car feels more solid while driving and I love it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

ENRGZR said:


> To me, at idle there is a noticeable difference in vibes. In a good way. At speed and through the RPM range, it seems to have smoothed out the vibes that I was getting from running the tranny mount by itself. All in all, the car feels more solid while driving and I love it.


i short, yes... the car has some vibes at around 900rpm, but now the car feels SOLID, in a good way.

i have the pendulum, the insert for the pendulum, and the tranny stage 2 insert.
the car now a different subtle growl, and once you hear it, you KNOW it is a 5 cylinder.
... it feels planted to the ground!
the vibes are very subtle, cause my GF didnt noticed it on the 700 road trip, at all.
the sounds difference isnt much to the untrained ear either. (meaning it isnt necessarily louder, just more refined.)

it definitely is a great compliment to the other mounts, it makes the car so much better.

its a must to those who trully want the most feedback from the engine. no doubt.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Grey can't wait to have mine in! I would have done it today but I did my R32 seat swap :thumbup:


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Go to the DIY thread Grey made it turned out awesome


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

sounds like my previous car. Had all mounts but the engine mount and when i put an ETD on it i only had subtle vibes and it was quieter as far as vibes go than just couple mounts in and no motor mount. 

Add me to the GB list!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-20V-Motor-Mount-Packages-INTRO-GROUP-BUY-FAQ

jump on board.
lets keep it all in one thread.
I am going to request that this thread get locked so that we can move all discussion over to 1 thread.
Does that work for everyone?


----------



## Mr2.0 (Nov 10, 2009)

Sounds like a much better idea.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BUMP BUMP... Just in time for Waterfest


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> BUMP BUMP... Just in time for Waterfest


How about you make me a 2 bolt tranny mount for Waterfest?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

The 3 bolt tranny mount can be fitted on a 2 bolt transmission. Just takes a little modification and wahhhla


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> The 3 bolt tranny mount can be fitted on a 2 bolt transmission. Just takes a little modification and wahhhla


The modification is not hard at all. It took me about 30 mins to do the entire install including the modification.

Here's a quick DIY on it for any one interested.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5316994-DIY-BSH-Transmission-Mount-on-2-or-3-bolt-trans.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I know what has to be done but I dont really want to modify the trans bracket in case I go back to stock and want to sell it. If I could find a 3 bolt trans bracket that would be key but I havent come across any yet


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I know what has to be done but I dont really want to modify the trans bracket in case I go back to stock and want to sell it. If I could find a 3 bolt trans bracket that would be key but I havent come across any yet


I know for a fact that even with the nub removed, you can easily reinstall the stock mount and I seriously doubt anyone would ever know that the nub was removed.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MKVJET08 said:


> I know for a fact that even with the nub removed, you can easily reinstall the stock mount and I seriously doubt anyone would ever know that the nub was removed.


this...

trust me, the mounts together work amazingly!

i love driving my car..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words... 

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: waterfest11 to get your 11% off all BSH products.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 10, 2009)

BSH sponsored Waterfest sale is still going on even though Waterfest is over. Go to bshspeedshop.com and use the coupon code: *waterfest11 to get your 11% off ALL BSH products. SALES ENDS SUNDAY!*


----------

